# Clomid Girls 2006 Part 2



## Suzie

Happy Chatting  

xx


----------



## binty

Hi anyone there hope your all have a great weekend


----------



## denzy

Hi ya Binty 

havent been on for ages been busy !! got lunch with the inlaws tom !!  
really suffering this month with period pains ! 

How are you ??

Denzy


----------



## gossips2

Denzy sorry to hear your suffering with period pains,hot water bottle for you.
Enjoy lunch tomorrow.
Hi Binty,hope you are well.
Have 30 minutes before we are off to spend the evening with some friends so thought I would spend my time wisely and come on here!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## gossips2

HI Kim,hope you are having a good weekend....yes I agree I wanted George to go what an idiot he is.
Mrs Nikki uk...what time did af arrive? If she came before 2pm and in full flow I would count that as cd1 if she was just spotting and came after 2pm I would count the next day as cd1.
Hi to everybody else...thought there may be pages to read but I suppose its the weekend!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## Amee

Hi everyone.....really pleased today as AF arrived, first one after lap n dye and its taken ages..now looking forward to taking clomid tomorrow!!!  

Gossips - me can't stand George either, should have kept Jodie in, she would have been more fun to watch..find George very pervy!!!  

Denzy - hope pains aren't too bad, just hang onto the hot water bottle and drinks loads of water!

For once I can get on this site and catch up on the weeks threads..u guys have been busy..DH is doing a PS2 exercise game in front of the TV....well trying to...bless him..(trying to be healthy as has SA on Tuesday!)...me done mine and looking forward to my specail treat, vodka!  what an exciting Saturday night!

have u started watching the dancing on ice!?!?!  another celebrity b list show!

enjoy rest of weekend rest of you !
A
xxx


----------



## kim77

Denzy, sorry you are suffering with a/f pains, Hope your not too uncomfy at the inlaws  hope you are back to normal soon. 

Gossips, completely agree with the pervy bit.  He alway seems to be looking out the corner of his eye, sneaky glance....yuk!!!  Do you think Preston is falling for Chantel? did think he had a girlfriend but after the way he been with her think he might have a bit of explaining to do  

Having a really good weekend, did a OPK yesterday and YIPPEE it came up   so happy as I haven't done one since 2005 they never showed anything and well went to docs to be told not ov. properly so basically wasted money on them.  Well bought 20 on internet for £12 (bargin compare to what I was paying).  Did my spell Fri and last night then did the test just before I went out, came down stair all excited to DH.  So told him we will be busy today  
Was nice last night saw my friend who a teacher and she has just got back from India helping the teachers overthere with class plans etc.  She said it was amazing and very basic only had electric for 4hrs a day!!!! can you imagine.  Was great listening to her  

Amee Congrat on A/F coming hun, so the   pill for you, is it your first month on them? 

Yes I watched Dancing on Ice, end up watching all the reality shows......how sad am I?!?! Don't answer

kim xxx


----------



## twiggy3

Hi girls wow you lot have been busy chatting while i have been away!

I got home from hols yesterday av, missed you all, read through some of posts but will take me all week to read through them all  I was in new york for new year but it was so busy and cold, good fun though, then we flew down to san juan and took a caribbean cruise for 11 nights, weather was lovely went to st lucia, st maarten, barboados, antiga, aruba, st kitts, curaco, margarita. Was v relaxing so hoping that hol has done the trick  i can test next weekend if no af. I am not sure how polyp thing will affect my chances of pregnancy but i feel that the homeopathic tabs/ holiday have helped as didnt need preseed this month (sorry tmi). 

i got home from hol and at airport my mum said she had something to tell me and didnt know how to say it. My little bro has got his girlfriend preg and they werent even trying, he was scared to tell me as knows alittle what have been going through. My mum started crying and said she wished it was me and i cried at airport was very embarrasing.   anyway dont know why but cant stop crying, feel being really selfish but just feel life isnt fair sometimes. Please god let me be preg this month if i am not is going to hit me even harder than last few months, which have been getting increasingly worse anyway. Sorry for rant.

welcome to all the new people, i started taking clomid a year past november and the symptoms the first few months are worse so stick with it your body will start to get used to it. Still get a few hot flushes mood swings and the odd headache but not as bad as were at the start. 

minxy thank for offer of advise i am not sure what i am getting just said a camera to look at lining of womb so if no preg this month will need to take next month off clomid.  i am going to stop taking it soonish anyway maybe do another 2 months then just stick with homeopathic stuff until ivf. Where are you up to?

sarah hows it going? did you take clomid after m/c or are you having a wee break? was gutted for you honey you are being so brave.

hi to everyone else did i miss any bfps when i was away? hope we will all have our much longed for bundles by next christmas  

twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Twiggy 

Sounds like you had a fabulous time & glad you've come back feeling refreshed...fingers crossed for you   

Its probably a hysteroscopy that they'll do to check directly inside your womb (via your cervix)...as I mentioned, I've had 4 of them...3 were at same time as a laparoscopy but the last one, in April last year, was on its own...all were under general anaesthetic & had polyps removed at last one...I was told these can cause problems with implantation & probably contributed to my early mc in the Jan...but I had several so hopefully yours won't effect things...


Anyway, must go & get ready cos I'm off out to cinema to see Memoirs of a Geisha (I've read the book 4 times !!!)...off with some girlfriends whilst Gareth is playing golf (he left at 8am this morning) and then he's djing for radio station (drum & bass + old skool) this afternoon....


Hello to everyone else...will catch up later !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## binty

Denzy - sorry you have AF pains. Hope lunch with in-laws goes ok will hopefully catch you later  
Twiggy - sounds like you had a nice holiday

Hi Kim, Gossips, Aimee and anyone else


----------



## Amee

Hey All

Binty - have a fun sunday and hope alls well!  

Twiggy - chin up chuck, its hard to accept others BFPs sometimes but you will get your time!    

Denzy - hope lunch goes well today.

Minx - enjoy the film, funny though, I was about to go out with DH to play golf as well this morning, but decided on tao bo dvd, I now stink and am knackered!   

Kim - I first took clomid in Nov 05, but had to miss Dec as had lap n dye...then me cycle went berserk and AF just started yesterday..Hope the spell works, you'll have to let me know for next month, I have started to research my stones and am moving the rose quatrz lamp to the bedroom! fingers crossed

looking forwardish to the    pills today...yipeee..and to the S/e...booooo.....just off to Sainsburys to get my supply of ginger biscuits, felt they helped with some of the s/e last time!  

oh and the ice dancing - I sadly too watched it....but not giving into the Australian Princess with Paul .....what an idiot!

Hope everyone else having a nice weekend too!

hugs all round!  

Ax


----------



## gossips2

KIM...so pleased that you got a positive from the opk,,,you have to be busy now thn!! sounds like you are having a great weekend.
Yes i was watching dancing on ice too....such light relief from a busy week at work.
Dh had this weekend off,he usually works so it was such a lovely weekend too....we went off on his bike to this bike cafe in west london and then along to Oxford to meet my parents for lunch.
It was perfect weather for riding. My poor bottom now though,!!!
Hi Binty,AImee.hope you guys had a good weekend too.
Twiggy your break sounded fantastic . Dh is from the caribbean so I know you must havehad a great time chilling out over ther. My sister in law lives in NY ,so also been there a couple of times...hope you had your winter woolies on it can be bitterly cold with the wind . Sorry to hear that your little brothers girlfriend is pg...your turn will come...perhaps this month. Fingers crossed for you.
Kerry,Sal,Minxy,Sarah,Flowerpot,Melissa,B3ndy...hope you guys had great weekends.
Not long now Sal!!!
Natasha...which radio station is dh djing for?
Love to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## binty

Spread my Dad's ashes yesterday and feeling very down as he was always there for me and I could talk to him about everything. 

So worried about getting cd21 blood &   test results tomorrow. I really what this 1st cycle to have worked as been having such back s/e.    

DH offered to do the food shopping today and before he went he asked if I needed anything else and asked him to get a HPT (he said it depends who is on at the chemist counter! ) don't know when I should test as never had the same cycle twice in a row.

Sorry to ramble but need talk

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi binty, sorry to hear about today, put it down to a Sh!t day and know that tomorrow will be better   

If you have had many af's recently you should not really test until the day of you longest cycle, unless there was a reason for the delay such as tablets etc. Are you having any symptoms?

Take care xx


----------



## Suzie

binty sorry to hear about your day 
sending a massive  your way

love
suzie xx


----------



## gossips2

binty,today couldn't have been easy so Im sending you  
Did dh get the hpt?!!!!
Gossips


----------



## b3ndy

sorry you were feeling so   today Binty - yesterday can't have been a very easy tday for you - but your dad will still be 'there' for you to talk to even if it's not in person.....I still 'talk' to my grandparents daily - helps me try to make sense of stuff...hope you feel   soon! 

had a really TV weekend - Celeb BB, Soapstar Superstar and the ice skating thing (what pap!) just finished watching the end of 'LOST' - can't wait for the next series now - got me completely hooked!!

did the spell on Friday - but looks like I didn't get my wish at the waning of this full moon - af continued to   with my head yesterday and continued to spot but with horrific cramping and very bad backache - and still no 'full flow'.......then this am   arrived finally!!! can't say this is proving to be a particularly pleasant one (not that they are really) was really hoping the clomid and met combined would do the trick this month  

oh well - looks like I'm back on the   pills tomorrow then (fifth time lucky)

S
xx


----------



## martysgirl

binty, today must have been a hard one   - as b3ndy says, you know he'll always be with you. I send you a big  
good luck with your results tomorrow - I get mine on Wed so I know how you feel. x
b3ndy, sorry the   showed herself - heres to a better month.  I too am big LOST fan.  At least we only have to wait until Spring to see   Jack again   !!   
take care all
Tracey x


----------



## gossips2

Hi B3ndy sorry to hear the witch got you,sounds like it is a painful one too.Sending you . Yes fingers crossed fifth time lucky.Are you on 50mg? Sorry it probably says but I cabt see when Im replying....have you thought about seeing your cons about upping the dose? 
Well my dear good luck with the  .I know they aren't easy but when there is a small hope we can put up with them.
Take care....still guessing your name....any clues? Sarah is up for bribes  you know!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Gossips before 1pm and full flow (sorry tmi) so should today be cd2?  OMG that means I take my first tablet tonight then??!?!?!?!?    Does it OMG!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Im scared - silly I know!


----------



## kim77

MrsNikkiUK

Dont be scared, just think whats at the end  

kim xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I know but I am just petrified of this drug - bizarre I know!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Got to have a bath cause just got in from work and smell of something not nice - seriously - be back soon ladies cause I'm panicing now!


----------



## kim77

It is weird having to take something that we really don't know that much about, I can undestand why your worried, just remember we are always here (I know you know that but it just nice to know) can't give you too much advice with it being only my second month but I can send you   

Kim xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks Kim x  

Still   and where is everybody?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I am talking to myself I know but just took first tablet


----------



## denzy

Hi all well lunch with the inlaws went well !! 


Binty sending you a bigggggg   hope you feel better ! tom its hard coping with everyday things on these tablets so today must have been hard !! It does get easier lost my nan and grandad 6years ago they were my parents lived with them from age of two ! I speak to them all the time !!   good luck tom !

Kim77 congrat on opk start that   

mrs Nikki goodluck with the tablets it will be worth it in the end ! X

Hi to everyone else !!! XX

Cant keep up with all the chatting ! 

Denzy 

PS dh gets results from   tom


----------



## binty

Bubbleious - Longest Af's was 3 months !*! and that was when I took Provera suppose I should ask consultant in the morning when I should test

Gossips & Olive - Thanks for the   and no DH didn't get the test as he was too late for the chemist!?!?!?! Probably a good thing as I would want to test in the morning

B3ndy - thanks for your message sorry   got you hopefully next month will be your month

martysgirl - thanks for the   & good luck on your results on Wednesday

Denzy - glad the lunch with in-laws went ok

If I've missed anyone hope had a great weekend and I let you all know how we get on tomorrow.

 to you all.


Binty


----------



## denzy

Binty - Thanks for your reply ! Can t you sleep either!! 

Wide awake i am  


Denzy X


----------



## binty

No not really decided to clean the oven how  am I!!!

DH said that if I decide to go to bed he will finish cleaning it for me - bless him he is staying awake with me


----------



## denzy

I did that last month cleaned  kitchen from top to bottom sad dh asked if i had taken anything  

Yeah Mnetal Pills !! 

I think he mean t something else lol 

Denzy


----------



## binty

He has just said to carry on chatting and he will clean the oven - he can be so sweet


----------



## *Bev*

Binty good luck today hun, I know its easy for me to say but try not to get to "panicky" about the tests, it won't help, you need to relax....  

MrsNikkiUK you'll be fine on the pills, we're all here for you if you get side effects, just come on here and rant, its amazing how much better you'll feel, we've all done it.  Good luck, lets hope you only have to take the one cycle.

Have a good day ladies, speak soon.

Bev xx


----------



## kim77

Hello,
MrsNikkiuk, hope you are feeling ok today after your first tablet yesterday,  fingers crossed they won't effect you too much hun,  

Denzy, glad I found out for the weekend   just hoping it works

Hello kerry, hope your weekend was good.

Sarah, you ok hun? 

Sal, not long now  

Good morning to minxy, b3ndy, binty, bev, martsygirl and Gossips   

kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya All....back to work today I HATE MONDAYS     I am gonna be really busy today so won't be on again probably so will have loads of catching up to do with you lot later  

Twiggy - Welcome back hunny have missed you heaps my old cycle buddie    not back on clomid yet....would not be able to start until next af but gonna take a break for at least that one month....am desperate to try again but need to be strong and ready mentally and phyiscally...I also have an infection so no   at all at the moment!
Sorry to hear about the news you had at the airport too  

 to everyone I will pop on tonight and do personals.......  to you all


----------



## flowerpot

morning everyone
sorry, no time to read and catch up!!  just wanted to say ....back later xxxxx


----------



## scratch

Same goes for me I am afraid. I have sooooo much to do before I finish on Wednesday. I planned to get everything ready over weekend but ended up getting the emergency doctor out to dd. She was really poorly. He said that the last of the chicken pox virus was attacking her body. And shes only little too. SO he has given her some strong antibiotics which seem to of done the trick. So I got nowt done!!! I was all ready for cancelling as I was so worried about dd. But she seems to be on the mend 

Only 3 days until testing. Good luck to everyone else   

Catch you all later

Love Sal xx

ps try not to gas to much or I will never catch up


----------



## sky8

Morning everyone - 

Am not happy  it's Monday at all today  
Was up all night coughing which no amount of medicine seemed to ease and the nasty boss lady is in today.

I seem to have lots of questions for you all which always sound so stupid so bear with me with this one:

we have been bding from day 10-18 on Clomid - can we stop now? or is it better to caryy on for the next few days??


----------



## scratch

Sky8

the cons usually say between cd 10 and cd18 so I think you have covered that. You can go back to just having it for fun now. 
And dont worry about asking questions. I have been taking clomid off and on for nearly 2 years and I still have to ask stuff

Love Sal x


----------



## sky8

Fun? It stopped being that about a year ago lol 

Thanks Sal for your reply - I'm glad you said that we could stop now as it means I could get some proper sleep without waking up with no feeling in my legs beacuse they have been resting against the headboard all night (Is that whole feet in the air thing supposed to actually work or is it just a big myth...?)


----------



## scratch

I dont know but I must confess as the months have progressed I have been known to give it a try   DH thinks it is hysterical as I have a bad back and usually get stuck with my feet up the wall and my **** in the air    NOt a pretty site i might add

Love Sal x


----------



## sky8

Tell me about it - the husband thinks i'm mad - and the whole egg spell thing on Friday has him totally convinced that I'm losing it


----------



## scratch

My dh wound my mum up saying that you had to do it naked. He had her in stitches but she helped out by sending my dad round with some green leaves from her garden. So she does belive really.

Sal x

Ps I did it friday and saturday for good measure


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kim thanks hun feel ok at the mo but feel like I am trying too hard to notice s/a if that makes sense, fingers and toes crossed I just don't get headaches cause that is one of my worst fears.  Hopefully taking them at night will help - feel ruled by tablets now


----------



## KerryB

Monring girls,

Had a really quiet weekend. Went to the gym, cleaned and watched TV. Its was great! Been really good on WW too, so feeling much better health wise.  CD6 today so last   pills tonight. I can feel my black cloud descending on me already, but I'm trying to fight it! Think the gym will help later too. Was so   with DH yesterday, he wen to out Sat night and was shattered yesterday. I was all ready to walk Max and go to the movies, but he was too tired! It always seems to be when I want to do things. Never mind. Caught up on Sky+'d Invasion, its really really good! I'm hooked already!!

Anyway....

Kim...Lovely weekend hun. How's you?

Flower, Sal & Sarah....Guess what....I'VE GOT NOTHING TO DO!! Please send something my way!!

B3ndy...Sorry she's still messing with you hun.


Mrs Nikki....hope your ok hun, I'm sure you'll be fine on the  pills. We're all here or you.

Gossips, Bev, Sky, Martysgirl, Twiggy (glad you had a good holiday hun) and everyone else (See memory going already!!) hope your all ok.

Back soon
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

meant to say, I did the spell on saturday.
I didnt do it friday, not sure why really.  and then saturday night I commented on it to dh thinking he would think i was mad but he said get in that kitchen and break that egg. i was doing the chant really quiet but he was saying it at the top of his voice!


----------



## scratch

I am like you now Kerry. I just had some bits and bobs to sort our for last minute packing but I am all done now. And the boss isnt in so we can chat all day

Love Sal

YOur so good sticking to ww. I had a kebab last night. I can feel my arteries furring as we speak


----------



## scratch

I think af is on her way. Just been to the loo and I have started spotting  So that means I am now about to start my last month of the   pills. But on the good side if af arrives today or tomorrow at least it will be nearly over for my hols. Thats if she decides to come full flow

Fed up now

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sally


----------



## scratch

Thanks Nikki

i am just about keeping it together. Roll on 1 o'clock

Sal x


----------



## kim77

ooh sal sorry  

Kerry, had a really nice weekend, tested postivie on a OPK   so plenty of   

Flowerpot, how lovely the your DH was chanting with you.  My DH  just said do what you need to do  

Hello everyone else  

Kim xxx

PS my friend bought her DD a   yesterday for her bday, I'm going seeing it tonight, so excited I love them


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sally send any grotty feelings you are having my way cause I feel that crappy on my AF right now that a few more grotty feelings wont be noticed!


----------



## sky8

sending you lots of   Nikki


----------



## KerryB

Aw...Sal so sorry honey. Big  

I forgot to say, I did spell both nights! Max was trying to eat the egg when I left it on the table in the garden so he had to have supervised garden visits all night!! Saturday I left it on the front door step instead!!

xx


----------



## scratch

Kerry

I am glad it wasnt just Hash then. The stupid animal tried to eat my egg and the leaves. He thinks anything on a plate on the ground is his. So he had to go out the front garden and bark at any passers by. He is a total   But I love him

Trying really hard nbot to keep going to the loo. I hate knicker watch 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I know what you mean hun, kicker watch is the worst. I hope like you said if she is coming she does it quickly so you can enjoy your hols. Hope DD is feeling better today too.

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks Sky


----------



## b3ndy

MORNING CLOMID CHICKS

Sal - hang on in there - you sound like me this time last week - at least with me now it's gone down from 4 days to 2 days of spotting before old witchey arrives....sending you lots of  

Nikki - looks like you and me are cycle buddies - I'm due to start my fifth cycle of the   pills tonight....know what you mean about feeling   - I was in a horrid mood yesterday - cramping really badly and got into work this am, sat at my computer at 5am and just started to cry! these blinking pills - they certainly do send you  

Sarah/Kerry - I'd completely forgotten about doing the spell Fri night (told you I was having a 'blonde' week) and then dh piped up around 7.30pm - aren't you meant to be cracking eggs now? so i got cracking, got my bay leaves and left it under my plum tree (not that it did any good!! maybe next time!)

Flower - my dh wouldn't join in on the chant - I did try to get him to! he said he didn't want to 'look a looner'

am just sneaking on here everything's kicked off here - just found out the dad of that guy that died at Barrymore's home has been granted permission to serve papers on Barrymore for a civil prosecution!!! apparantly he's on his way to the BB house now to do it - watch out!! don't know how the production company will get their way round this one?

will be able to chat more laters hopefully!



S
xx


----------



## scratch

The school havent phoned and she managed to eat some breakfast so its looking pretty good. I just didnt know what to do with her. I stayed up all night friday and she just wimpered and cried. Then Saturday she was the same. By the time 3 o'clock came i was at the end of my tether. SO I thought stuff I want the doctor to come out. He was lovely and said that she was very poorly. But the anti  biotics seem  to of really helped. She started eating again last night.(Maybe I should catch it then I might stop eating )
She said she wanted to go school today as she misses her friends.
My mum went out yesterday and bought her some clothes and a lippy and some bracelets. She was over the moon. She loves all that girly stuff now but it has to be pink

Sorry for rambling. Just trying to take my mind off going to the loo

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

b3ndy yay a cycle buddy 

Now I have been up for a few hours I am starting to feel light headed/dizzy/weird I have to say - hmmmmmmm work will be interesting later like this


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...WOW!!! Keep us posted hun won't you! Can't believe that! Things will really kick off! 

Nikki...Aw poor you. It will get better hun I promise. How was work on Friday 13th??!!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry it was scarily quiet - think a lot of people staying in just in case, well that was our theory anyway - last night was manic and made up for it though!


----------



## scratch

Nikki  The side effects do get easier. I hardly have any now. I am always warm so I cant really tell if I am having hot flushes or not  But the headaches and nausea seem to get less the longer your on them. Well it is for me. I hope you feel better soon hun. Just keep thinking how much it will be worth it in the end.

I havent been watchinbg CBB but I have been keeping upto date in the paper. OMG what will they do now with Michael Barrymore?? B3ndy keep us posted with all the news hun

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Right off to work (again), feel like I'll be floating round A&E today   have a good natter ladies, love and hugs to you all


----------



## scratch

Right I am going to do your heads in now. I am on CD 25 and I have had a little brown/red spot. sorry   Just been to the loo and nothing. I havent had anymore and no pain. What do we reckon?? COuld it be implantation or am I just getting my hopes up for nothing again  I neeeeeeed some advice

Sal x


----------



## sky8

Crossing everything I have for you Sal that it's an implantation bleed.

Sky xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

OMG I am not even on the   pills and I could   everyone in our office today   

I did the spell Friday and left it out all weekend....we quite often have deers in our garden but if we did this weekend they don't like raw eggs and basil    I re-charged all my crystals and also put a glass of spring water out with my ruby crystal and drank the water Saturday morning   I am  .  

I dragged DH off to a cystal fair yesterday at Chepstow he was unimpressed and was a right kevin walking around taking the p*ss    I had a great time  

Hugs to you Sal.....hope it is implantation bleeding...did you have that with any other BFP's?

Kim - how great to have a +OPK at a weekend   plenty of time to BMS...... 

Catch you later - if I am not too worn out from all this work


----------



## sky8

I forgot to say that today I am not feeling at all like myself. I am on cd18 and just wondered if there is any way one earth I could be pregnant already?? My boobs hurt - but that could be down to me prodding them and I feel really sick and shaky. Is that the effects from the Clomid??


----------



## sarahstewart

sky think its a s/e of clomid BUT I get sore boobs around ov have you ov'd yet?


----------



## sky8

I have pcos so my sticks are not reliable - put it this way I haven't had a +ve result from them yet, but am on day 18 so surely that's too late to ovulate?


----------



## scratch

Hiya Sarah

I had implantation with dd. And she was the only one I had it with and managed to keep hold of. THank goodness. But I am trying not to get my hopes up. I am usually bang on 28 days so if it is af shes early.
Maybe it is god getting me back for eating kebab last night

Sal x


----------



## sky8

Sal - don't be silly. god is not punishing you for eating a Kebab - I'm sure he's got bigger worries to concentrate on....


----------



## scratch

SKy  I wouldnt worry to much about wee sticks. In all the years I have been trying I think I have only ever had one faint positive. Quite a few ladies have trouble with them. As long as your getting jiggy it should be ok

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - what cd are you on? looking at some of the past posts on spotting there are a few women who have started a couple of days before  and gone on to get bfp - so keep   (not worked for me so far - but then each person is different)

god - it's all getting exciting here - the guy serving the papers on Barrymore is still on his way to the house.....we're all watching the live streaming here....wonder what will happen?

Sarah - am impressed you got dh as far as the fair - my dh wouldn't even have made it to the car park - no tell a lie - he'd stay in the car park and spend his time drooling over the cars out there (he's a real car fanatic)


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...Oh my god! Its getting good! Do you think they would stop transmitting if this guy turns up at the house??

I've only had one + OPK in a year! They're rubbish for me!!

xxx


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  Make sure you keep us posted. I am on cd 25 due Thursday this week. I am always bang on 28 days. I keep having to stop myself going to the loo. It is getting silly in here now

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

I dunno - it's bizarre - sounds like all the world and his wife are descending on the studios now too.....yikes....don't know how it will work - can't wait to get home and watch e4 

sal - you should have seen me on knicker watch last week - I was sat in there on Thurs with my hands clasped together praying to my grandparents to look down on me and make the spotting stop....they were obviously 'out'   - I really hate that 2ww though - I nearly threw the towel in completely when af arrived at weekend coz the whole thing sends me


----------



## scratch

I know how you feel B3ndy. When I had my last m/c I prayed to everyone. I even had our next door neighbour add me to the prayer list at church. BUt it didnt work and I lost my bubba anyway. SO since then I have sort of fell out woith the big man and I dont really bother praying. I really sound   now dont I

I am going home soon to start ironing my stuff before dh comes home and packs it all. I might be really naughty and do a test.I know I know I am terrible and I promise I will only do one   

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Sky - I ov CD17/18 so its definitely not too late  

Sal - fingers and toes crossed its implantation hunny, I really hope it is


----------



## scratch

I am getting that way now I am to scared to go to the loo. How nuts am I 

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Fingers crossed


----------



## scratch

i am starting to wish I had kept my legs crossed

Sal x


----------



## scratch

I am off home now ladies. Maybe doing all my ironing will take my mind off everything. Just been to the loo and nothing so am keeping fingers and toes crossed. 

Have a nice afternoon i will pop back on later to see how your all getting on.

Thanks for your support

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3

hi ladies,

am back at work today after holiday aswell, has been a long day so far am still really jet lagged and have meetings all afternoon.  

sarah good to hear from you have you been away aswell honey? it may do you good to have a wee break. I have had cramps since last night but af isnt due until fri/sat so not sure whats going on as had +ve opk on 3rd jan, am really hoping this is it. Good luck honey when you feel ready to try again.

Sallystar are you waiting on testing? good luck if you are. 

sky i didnt get +ve opk until day 18 (although have 35 day cycle) how long are your cycles? if shorter should have covered it, maybe do another day or 2 to make sure.

hi bev taylor

flower how are you going honey?


b3endy sorry witch got you honey.

hi kerryb and everyone else have to run as lunch break finished. I will try and catch up later.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeeeee Sal - let us know any news.....   

Sky - just checked my diary and I ov'd day 18 on my first month of clomid so might not be too late. Have you had any ov pains or EWCM?

Kerry -   you    tonight?

Flower - you too?  are you still busy?  I am quickly doing this whilst scoffing my lunch...paul mckenna would not be impressed at all  

B3ndy - Any more gossip on the CBB house  

Twiggy - Not been away....wish I had but am doing oK apart from getting this infection and am not allowed any   cos am on very strong antibiotics   DH making the most of me being the driver    - how you feeling ?  

Minxy - you  where are you today?

Gossips  

MrsNikki - hope you have had a good day at work..... 

Nikki_Mouse - you have been quiet recently - you OK  

Bev, Binty, Denzy,  and anyone else I have missed too many of us now    

I am back to work in a bit - will catch you all later


----------



## kim77

Sal, finger crossed it's implantation bleed    

Sarah, how lovely to have deer in your garden, well I did the spell fri & sat and then got poistive OPK so feel really happy, just nice to know that the   pills are working as I'm ov. 

B3ndy, can't believe I not at home watching CBB, would be glue to it now with that info.  how exciting! Just imagine how excited they were when Saville came in, there excited faces would soon drop with that!

Sky, I usually carry on for days after simply because i'm just never sure when to stop!! 

kim xxx


----------



## scratch

BFN    But what did I expect. I should of stuck to the ironing. Now I cant decide wether to pack tampons or not  WOuld I be tempting fate?

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Oh SAL, I'm so sorry hun.  Pack them it can't do any harm.  I really am sorry.  Sending you some  

Bev xx


----------



## kim77

oh dear hun   I'd pack them to, but fingers crossed you will return with them ALL, sending you bubbles to


----------



## KerryB

Aw, sorry Sal. Still could be too early though babe. Keep  . Love ya lots
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Oh sal, don't give up yet, if its implantation it will be too early to test a BFP


----------



## *Bev*

I have got so much to do its unbelievable but just can't take my mind of these bloddy pregnancy test!  I could scream i'm so confused, annoyed etc....  

Sarah hope your feeling better these last few days?  Get rid of that horrible infection.

Hello to all you other ladies. Too many to mention!!!

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB

I HATE DBB!!! I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!I HATE DBB!!!

I HATE DBB!!!

xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Feel free to rant Kerry!!!


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## b3ndy

while we're at it can I rant please girls - just got back from docs to get my cd21 tests - I'm f  fuming


----------



## KerryB

What happened

xx


----------



## binty

My you have all been busy  .

Sal - sorry BFN but you might be testing too early   

Well back from gyne appointment and got results DH is more than fine but I didn't OV this month Progesterone 5.2 when should be at least 30. 

He has doubled my  dose to 100mg but need to wait for AF if doesn't show in 9 days need to take more Provera. 

Hello to everyone hope the rest of the day is ok for you.

Binty

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

my test results have come back - 

endocrine studies - consistent with progesterone levels found following ovulation
serum progesterone level - 33.40 nmol/L (--1.0)

what the    does that mean? does that then mean my levels are 33.40 for last month - and if so how come it's gone DOWN despite filling my   body with TWO lots of   pills now??

I've tried ringing the clinic but can't get through to anyone - phone just rings.......am getting myself worked up into a real state now - feel like  

And.............

talking of my clinic I also picked up a letter at my GP's after asking for a referral to another clinic for a second opinion as dh and I haven't been very impressed with our consultant. On the last page the consultant has written to my GP going on about how he has asked me to lower my BMI as it's currently 31 - but isn't 30 what I should be aiming for - so I'm hardly too much over .....BUT - this is the best bit - he's written in there that if I don't get pregnant in the next three months he's going to consider treating me with IUI - NEWS TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He NEVER as much mentioned this at my last consultation - I CAN'T BELIEVE IT - I'm sooooooooo mad!


sorry to rant but am on own at home - can't get hold of dh - and don't know what to do


----------



## binty

B3ndy

Vent away I was told that you need at a progesterone level of least 30 to OV so you are at least a bit up on that  

Sending you a    &  

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

oh B3ndy, don't worry hunny.
I can't explain why the levels have gone down but progesterone levels do fluctuate but the main thing is you HAVE ovulated.  So whether its in the hundreds or in the 30's it doesnt matter. Think of WhenwillI she got a BFP when her level was in the low 30's.   Did you have it taken 7 days post-ovulation?

As for the letter, that stinks    fancy you having to find out like that at the bottom of a [email protected]@dy letter


----------



## denzy

Hi ya Binty 

did you get my pm to you about hotel in stratford

Denzy


----------



## b3ndy

sorry binty - that post of mine probably sounds really insensitive - considering how your result came back - I guess what I'm so confused about is that it's gone down - and yet i'm having two treatments which are meant to IMPROVE ovulation etc.

Flower i had the blood test on cd 23 - as cd21 fell on a Sat - and it was the same as last month...just come off the phone to the patronising   secretary of his who said they don't really go by blood tests...quote 'thats the thing with medicine - it's not black and white.....don't worry about it - what Mr H likes is to use the tracking scan (BUT he told me during our last consultation not to bother because I was showing on by cd12 on 50mg of clomid that producing mature enuf follies)

she then the   bee-atch said to me - what you really need to do is lose some weight - at which point I lost it - and told her that at BMI 31 I was hardly obese and who was she to tell me that.

I sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## binty

B3ndy

You didn't sound insensitive just really P***ed off which is understandable. Can't believe the   secretary told you they don't go by the blood test - thats ridiculous what planet is she on!

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

OMG YOU LIE!      

I cannot believe she said that to you. not sure I told you this but I'm a med sec to a consultant and I would NEVER say something like that to a patient 

Ring her back and say you want a phone call from the consultant to explain the situation?


----------



## KerryB

OH B3ndy...all I can think is that it was the wrong day for bloods hun. I've been 2/3 days late with mine before and have had rubbish results. I know what your saying about being on 2 lots of tablets now, but believe me mine have been the same. Unless you go on exactly the right day, it can really affect it. Please don't worry too much babes.  As for the silly [email protected] on the phone, I would have reacted the same way, cheeky !! Your BMI isn't bad hun.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, refresh my memory hun, what day did AF show up on?  just working out if its 7 days after you had the bloods taken


----------



## flowerpot

Binty - sorry only just catching up on past posts (this lot can talk!   ).  sorry your bloods weren't very good. Just wanted to reassure you that mine were pathetic pre-clomid and still at 50mg but I ovulated as the doses went up.  Glad dh was fine too


----------



## kim77

b3ndy, you have ever right to rant.  People just dont realise how there comments!!!! affect us, she had no right talking to you like that   she should have realise you would be upset.



Kerry, so sorry about you DDB  

kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Aww Binty hope the 100 mg of clomid does the trick   was this your first month on 50mg

B3ndy - I soo understand that you are feeling     infact If I lived closer I would come with you and    the cons and his sec    
 and give them some   

Sal - still could be too early to test should I send   round yours?  

Kim - I missed you out earlier - sorry  

Kerry what has your DBB done ? 

Thank god its nearly the end of the day am knackered.....just want to get my PJ's on


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Kim!   I know its not really relevant but I feel the need to vent sometimes!! ANd I know how you girls like us to "share"!!! He he he

Binty...sorry about bloods hun. Did you def have them done 7 DPO?

Flower...Wish you were my Cons secretary!  

B3ndy..Are you ok honey? Have you spoken to DH yet?

Sarah...the usual really. She's just given me a report to type about HER HOLIDAY to send to the agent. She basiclaly [email protected] everything off. Silly 

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

sorry - dh just rang - just ranted at him - he's ready to  

Flower - i hope you don't think I was dissing all consultants secretarys. it just seems to be the norm for this particular woman who, as dh puts it, isn't medically qualified so how dare she say those things to you. I so wish I could call back and get the consultant to call back - we tried this on another occasion and she 'fields' the calls - we NEVER get to speak to him. we did complain to him about this but he said ' remember it's not as if you're having IVF'!!!!

Thing is it's TWICE now this woman has tried to 'consult' me over the phone - last time she tried to tell me my consultant was 'probably going to treat me'  a certain way - and she got it SO wrong. I just can't believe the gall of her - I so need to get to this other clinic and get some proper treatment now - spent enuf time at this pile of pap they call a clinic - more like a money making operation


----------



## KerryB

I would complain about both of them hun

xx


----------



## scratch

B3ndy and Kerry I really dont know what to say.

But Kerry your little rant really cheered me up Thanks hun your a star!!!

B3ndy  Like FLower says a day either side can make a real differeence. My bloods are only in the low thirties and I am on 150mg. Try not to stress 

Makes me realisle that there are worse situations than mine. I promise to be more cheerful tomorrow.

Love Sal x

Gotta go dd has just fell off her space hopper


----------



## binty

Sarah - yes 1st month so hopefully next month will be better if not I will have to got in and have my overies drilled.

Kerry - That's the problem since stopping the pill I have never had a cycle without the help of Provera - so not quiet sure.  The consultant told me to count cd1 at 1st full flow and should have blood done on cd21.

Bit though as a girl in the office is pg and just asked how I got on!

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, I know your not hun honestly.  Some of them are like that unfortunately and I have to deal with them regularly.  I don't know what the problem is just to be nice and polite and pass messages on.  she certainly shouldnt be diagnosing you on the phone!!  If it was something simple fine, as I often know what my boss is gonna say without asking him, but not something like this.  silly moo  

Is it NHS or private?

I'm going now everyone, got the dentist 

xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

nuff of me me - but just had to get that off my chest

Binty - if your doc has put you up to 100mg straight away that;s a good thing as hopefully   it'll up your results for next time - here's keeping fingers crossed it does.

Kerry - did you say you're typing up a complaint from your DBB about her holiday (lazy mare!!) do they EVER enjoy their hols - from what you've said they haven't enjoyed many have they!

flower - af arrived full flow yesterday - which was cd29 - so if I had test cd 23 would that make it right?

thanks for the   - Kim - i've still got steam coming out of my ears!! today has given me even more of an incentive to get my second opinion now


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy I can't believe it you are paying privately so deserve better....(well I think we all deserve better inc NHS BUT the amount of cash you are forking out and things aren't getting done well I would be miffed too)

I was gonna post a letter I read in daily mail for us to respond to but reckon you are all to     already today so will post tomorrow     

how quickly can you get another cons B3ndy?

Binty - I should know this but why do peeps have ovary drilling?  

Sal - Space hopper wow cool takes me back to the 80's 

Kerry - do what I did to my boss wash her cup up inthe bog


----------



## sarahstewart

b3ndy sorry posted same time....  then now....enough ranting until tomorrow


----------



## binty

Sarah,

It's because I have PCOS and its to remove the cycts on the ovaries - Not totally sure how as was shocked that my Progestrone levels were so low.  But consultant says to try not to worry as he has upped my dose to what he said would be my maximum.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

you just made me   with the bog number Sarah! the other trick Kerry is make a coffee and spit in it - say it's a new 'cappacino' style cuppa!! (by the way I am paying privately - or rather dh's company insurance is - i've got the referral letter to the other consultant now - just got to post it off - though bit embarrassed as it's full of typo's and spells the consultants name wrongly! i;ll have to put sommit together to send with it - hopefully though we'll get in over the next few weeks)

Sal - I bought dh a space hopper as one of his wedding pressies - he was having a bit of an 80's revival - asked for a 'chopper' bike that xmas too! was frightened he might come home looking like Robert Smith of The Cure anyday - as they were his fave band at the time!! 

have fun at the dentist flower!

just watching celeb bb live - apparantly Endemol are now consulting with their 'legal team' that was the last word as I was leaving the newsroom - and they HAVE to tell him about it - otherwise they're in contempt of court.


----------



## scratch

ooooh its all hotting up in CBB. I will have to start watching it

B3ndy  

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

It was on Radio One before about MB. Oh so exciting (I like MB but want to see what happens), almost don't want to go to the gym and go home and watch E4 instead! QUiet cruel doing it during CBB, I suppose the story gets maximum exposure then doesn't it.

They don't enjoy their hols! Last year (and no disrespect meant at all) I was surprised that she didn't write to God complaining about the Tsunami ruining her hol in Sri Lanka at Christmas! 

Sal..Poor DD, she's not having a good time is she!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

LOL!! I would have liked to see the letter you'd have had to have typed for that one Kerry!!!    

Remember girls - where you heard the Barrymore story first!! you guys even had it before Radio One!! i really don't know what they'd do - coz B wouldn't be allowed contact with 'outside' world otherwise he'd have to be chucked out - maybe that's what they're considering??


----------



## scratch

I think I am going to have to put dd in full body armour. Coz if she does anything else to herself i wont be able to go on holiday. She is quite happily sat filling her face with Thai noodles

Wouldnt it be mad if he got chucked out??
Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Yeah maybe. Maybe they'll have to let him go.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Binty - Thanks for that - doesn't sound very nice....any other clomid ladies had ovary drilling?

B3ndy - I soo know what ur DH is like....Mine has the cure, the smiths on vinyl and listens to them I swear he thinks he is still 15     I have seen pictures of him when he was 16 and he looked a right state all his hair shaved off with just a fringe   

gonna watch CBB when I get home


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - we went to see Morrissey at the Ilford Palais about 10 years ago and he really was sooooo miserable - wouldn't do any of his old stuff and refused to come on stage for an encore! 

as for MB - either way he could be in for a roasting if this all gets to court!


----------



## KerryB

Defo! Its gonna be interesting.

God, I want to go home now!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Yeh I wanna go home too Kerry but waiting for an appointment @ 4.45 pm BOO 

B3ndy - Wasn't morrissey celibate?  Maybe thats why hes so


----------



## scratch

Yeah he just needs a right good [email protected]*ing


Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Get right to the point Sal!!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Who Mozza or Barrymore

Sarah - Mozza was celibate - but there again -who'd be interested in such a   so and so

how poo is that having such a late meeting! sod that for a game of soldiers!


----------



## denzy

Hi Ya all 

I had Ovarian drilling in jun 05 its not that bad they do it through keyhole like lap only day surgery 

But gyne was suppose tell me to go for bloods 21 day after first af but never 

so took 3months till my next appt to find out 

so should have started clomid in jul 05

Denzy 

xx


----------



## b3ndy

i reckon preston and chantelle may get down and get dirty soon - the way he was talking bout her last night


----------



## KerryB

He's so into her isn't he! He was rubbing her back and everything after Jodie left!!  Bet his GF isn't so pleased!!

x


----------



## sarahstewart

@ Sal

B3ndy - am tempted to sneak off now   before meeting starts


Defo gonna watch CBB tonight...... 

Packing up now for meeting then I can make a quick exit after    

Love you all

 Denzy am gonna be in Glos in Saturday having my hair done @ blushes.....perhaps we should meet before March if I am around one day....then we can be more relaxed when we lift share to stratford?


----------



## KerryB

hun

xx


----------



## b3ndy

I certainly wouldn't be happy if I saw dh on telly saying he'd be devastated if some dizzy blonde left the house - I couldn't believe the front of him knowing his gf would probably be watching at home..she must have been really  

see ya tomorrow's Sarah!!


----------



## kim77

hasn't preston got a girlfriend    I'm still distrubed from Gearge's cat impression, DH kept copying him to wind me up not impressed   

it will send barrymore under if he gets chucked out for this,  think he's only just holding on as it is

sal, nice to just spell it out


----------



## kim77

oh I posted that then saw your B3ndy, sorry


----------



## binty

Bye Sarah - see you tomorrow


----------



## scratch

Well you all know me. Never one to hide my emotions     

 Sarah and have a nice evening

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Poor Girlfriend I say. And George's Cat thing was awful, made my skin crawl! My friend (a psychiatric nurse ) thinks Michael is on some kind of slow release mood pill, as he's fine in the mornings, then as the day goes on his speach gets worse and he goes a bit mad!!

Anyone else get heart palpatations on Clomid?

xx


----------



## kim77

Dh just texted and said that the producers of BB have refused letting that guy pass the legal papers 2 barrymore while he is in the house


----------



## scratch

I didnt think much of the cat thing either really creepy. Speaking of creepy has anyone been watching Sea of Souls. It didnt half put the willys up me last night(or was that dh)   

Sorry i just thought we needed to lighten the mood

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Say it how it is Sal - that's what we like!!!!!!!!!!! 

Kerry - I'm SOOOOO GLAD you think that too - we've been debating it at work - coz some nights his speech is so slurred he sounds like he's had a stroke mid sentence! (and I'm not talking a stroke of Pete's leg!  )


----------



## kim77




----------



## KerryB

Yep I think its true!

Going now have a nice night everyone.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Kim - where did your dh hear that about the papers? on the radio - i may have to ring work to find out (hate ringing them after left for the day) but am very nosey!!

sal - I LOVE that Sea of Souls prog (am a scaredy cat whilst watching it) but it's soooo good! how freaky were those fits she kept having?

c-ya kerry - have a good one!!


----------



## scratch

I better get dhs teas ready too or I will be for it

Have a great evening catch you tomorrow

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - see's ya tomorrows! hope the spotting stays away!


----------



## kim77

b3ndy said:


> Kim - where did your dh hear that about the papers? on the radio - i may have to ring work to find out (hate ringing them after left for the day) but am very nosey!!


yes he heard it on the radio, think probably radio 1. Told him this afternoon to let me know as soon as something happened.


----------



## binty

Bye Sal & Kerry speak to you tomorrow

Sal - keeping my fingers crossed that you don't get any more spotting. 

Binty


----------



## binty

Logging off now want to leave on time 5:30 as going to the pub to have a drink to drown my sorrows and play a couple games of darts.

Speak to you all tomorrow 

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

ah - thanks for that Kim -  can't get thru at work - must be up to their eyes

have a good night binty!

am offski too clomid chicks - got to get this letter posted to hopefully our new consultant! fingers crossed  

see's ya's all tomorrow - get BB switched on tonight!!

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies

Sorry, haven't really had a chance to catch up on here...

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Went to see Memoirs of a Geisha yesterday which was really good - read the book about 4 times !!

Not really been watching BB but I did see that bit with George & Rula...made me feel sick...and is it only me who seems to think that his "submissive" cat impression was a bit too much...in that he seems to have done similar before but in a very different type of house (or is that just my dirty mind  )   

Barrymore is definitely losing the plot & should he really be in there & not in a nuthouse  Sorry !!

As for Preston & Chantelle...if I was his girlfriend I'd be pretty upset...unless its a game plan  He's cute looking but a bit wet !!

Anyway, gonna go as Gareths just got back from Sainsburys !!

Take care
Natasha 

PS...Gossips....

you asked where Gareth dj's...its for an internet radio station http://www.riddimbusta.com 
(he & his mate dj mainly drum & bass as well as some old skool)...I'm currently designing a logo for the website !!!


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Mrs G29, Jocole69, Jaffa, Sweetpea and Gossips - just in case you've missed the second clomid girls meet up thread.....you guys mentioned you might like to come on march 18th to the swans nest hotel in Stratford, well apparantly there are only a few rooms left at £50 (double room, single occupancy)

so get booking if you still want to - and could you then PM Kerry to let her know, as she's getting together final numbers - there's a list of who is/isn't coming on the Clomid Meet Up Part two thread.


nuff said  .............must go get ready for Celeb BB!!!


S

xx


----------



## gossips2

Hello everybody....sorry haven't been on for a while but the beginning of the week is always so very busy for me.
Sal...not long to go now.
Watched cbb last night,like you say it is hotting up.
hope everybody has a good day today.
gossips.xx
p.s....b3NDY HOP YOU HAVE A BETTER DAY TODAY....THAT [email protected] IS IN THE wrong!!! I would def do something about her.
sending you all


----------



## *Bev*

Morning Ladies.

Sorry to hear about the silly cow at the consultants yesterday B3ndy, hope your feeling a little less stressed about it today.

Hope you managed to stay away from CBB and go the gym KerryB how were you on the food front yesterday??

Hello Sarah, Kim, Binty, Minxy, Sally, Gossips and Denzy and the all you other Clomid Ladies.

Got loads on again today, so will catch up with you later.

Happy chatting.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

How was CBB last night?  I can't be bothered to watch it so will just get my goss from you guys.....did jimmy saville go in after? 

I have a few things on this morning so see you all laters

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls 

how is everyone?

Kerry, I do get the heart palps from time to time hun, are you getting them?  
only one more day till we are weighing in!  

B3ndy, any developments?  bet you are still  

Sal, when do you finish for your hols?  

Sarah, dont work too hard missy  

 Natasha, Gossips, Kim, Jo, Binty and everyone else!

CD 18 today for me, I should have ov by yesterday.  Not convinced we did BMS at the right times at all this month so not holding out much hope.  Catch ya's later xxx


----------



## kim77

morning, just a quick hello, the General manager is in today and sits behind me  

Is it true that there was a fumble under the covers between Preston and Chantelle? on CBB

Will try to pop on later for personnels

Kim xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Your gonna get an edited version now as I had just typed a really long witty post and lost it. You could say I did a kerry.    And I havent even started the   pills yet.
Well the spotting stopped and was replaced with full blown af and a dose of thrush  talk about kicking you when your down. So i have just paid £10.99 for one tablet in boots and if it doesnt work I am gonna go back and   the shop assistant.

So that means I can get absolutely smashed on holiday lots and lots of  

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

in case you didnt' know, the nominees up for eviction this week are.....Dennis, Faria and Pete.


----------



## flowerpot

Sal, sorry the wicked evil witch bag got you      

have you got that canesten once?


----------



## scratch

Yeah Canesten once is enough at £10.99 a throw  
I had never had thrush in my life until I started taking these bloody tablets  ANd now this is the second time I have had it

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

i was the other way hun, had it every month just before AF but since clomid never had it.
don't use scented bath/shower stuff and wear cotton undies, especially as on AF.  better you got it now than on your hols xxx


----------



## scratch

I know thats the only saving grace. Dh bought me some new shower stuff for xmas and i think it might be that. I am ready for the knackers yard

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

orrrrr no your not! 
you will all be refreshed and relaxed in a couple of weeks, you just need this holiday. xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Oh Sal, you are having a tough time aren't you    I used to get Thrush a lot too, the cotton undies and not using smellies in the shower is good advice sending you  

p.s. sorry about the witch, at least you can enjoy your hols to the full.


----------



## scratch

I cant wait to go now. I am gonna miss dd but I am really looking forward to some quality time with dh and getting some sun sea and you know what in. 
What happened in CBB ?? I didnt watch it I was knackered and had tummy ache so went tobed with my hot water bottle. I rely on you lot for all the gossip.   Wheres b3ndy when we need her??

Sal x


----------



## binty

Hi everyone,

Hope you all have a good day - I've got to go out to a meeting and won't be back till after lunch so will try to catch up with you all then - happy chatting   

Sal - sorry the   got you but at least you can enjoy your holiday - as for the thrush I found that have a cool bath really helps and not drinking any fruit juice.

Catch you all later

Binty


----------



## scratch

Why are students so god damn rude? Me thinks that I should lock my door and keep the miserable stroppy sods out!!

Sal x


----------



## kim77

sal, sorry a/f got you   fingers crossed its all over soon so you can enjoy your holiday.

Flowerpot, I hope Pete ot Dennis goes, cant stand how Dennis says stuff under his breath then when he is asked about it again he changes it.  

Hello, kerry, Sarah, B3ndy, Minxy, Binty, gossips, Bev and anyone else I might have missed   

Kim xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Ooooh I can't be   today, I have so much rubbish to do but just can't be bothered.  Reasonably quiet on here today, where is everyone?


----------



## scratch

We are quiet today arent we. 



Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Finally made it on! Had LOADS to do this morning, yes amazing but true! 

Well...CBB....what can I say...PRESTON LOVES CHANTAL!!! He he he! Its hilarious. We caught up on Sunday nights as well on Sky+. Bless Pete crying when his partner/s did the message. He's so dramatic though isn't he. He's a riot! Keep him in I say. Although want both Faria and Dennis to stay in as I want to see if he tries it on with her!! He he he

Sal...Sorry   got you babes. I hope you enjoy your jollies, lots of cocktails  (Mmmmm...alcohol!) and sun  and .....  !!   . I used to get a lot of thrush, cutting down on bread and yeast helps too.

Flower...So excited about WW  ! How bizarre!

B3ndy..Good luck with changing Cons hun, lets hope the new one has a much more professional PA!!

BEv...Was really good yesterday hun. Bit disturbed at how good I'm being! Went to the gym AGAIN, and was under my points again too! How's you? Any news?

Kim...Bosses are a pain, although DBB is out this morning! YAY  . really pee'd on her fireworks this morning, she was telling our junior off and I piped up and put her straight! HA!!

Sarah... How you feeling hun?

Gossips...I hate Mondays, and Tuesdays, and Wednesdays......Weekend starts Thursday!!  

Binty...Hope your ok hun.

Hi Martysgirl, Sky, Denzy and everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies

Sorry not done personals for a while...really must get on with some work 

Sal...sorry AF got you hun   but hope you have a fabulous holiday 

Just found out today that we can't start our IVF until April !!!! Apparently the ACU at our hospital is closing for 6 weeks...which means won't be opening until after I start my cycle in March...so will have to wait until it starts again beginning of April....nearly burst into tears on the phone at work when the nurse told me...feel like we're never gonna start it  
Have got an appt with our consultant again next Wednesday to discuss all the final bits...and gonna see my GP as well to confirm that he'll pay for all the drugs (our consultant wrote to him to recommend this) so fingers crossed...

Anyway, sorry to have a moan...just feel bit fed up as we already put it off from starting this month...now its another 3 mths wait 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch

Kerry I was wondering where you were. it is so quiet without you 

Minxy Never mind hun you just have to think I have something really good to look forward to  It will coe round sooner than you think

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I'm here! Don't manic Mr Mannering!

Minxy...So sorry hun. I know how much you were wanting to get started in March. What a bummer.  

xx


----------



## scratch

your so good with weight watchers. I am sat here eating cadburys choccie bisciuts left over from xmas. I give up trying to loose weight. I am gonna be fat and happy  

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - sorry af got you and that you have thrush....  but bet you can't wait to get   and .......oh and I forgot   

Kerry - busy morning for you - hope you have  quiet afternoon so we can  

B3ndy - WHERE R U?  

 Flower - Bet you are as busy as usual ....

Minx - Dh buy anything YUMMY from sainsburys? ....sorry to hear about your IVF but April will soon be here hunny  

Nikki Mouse - where are you - miss you  

MrsNikki - you working or still sleeping?


Bev, Kim, gossips, Twiggy, Binty, Jaffa, and anyone else I have missed


----------



## scratch

B3NDY    Where are you we need some gossip!!!!!!! 

Is it home time yet?

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Minxy - sorry about the IVG, just keep thinking it about the   my friend is pregnant from her first lot of IVF - so its all very    I know its easy for me to say.

KerryB - Your so good, well done you.  You must have reached that time in your life where you really determind, its supposed to come to all of us at sometime, mine just hasn't happened yet!  No news, still trying to hold out testing again until Thursday, although I think I might have no hair left by then!  Its all i'm thinking about, work is coming a definate 2nd at the mo - fell quite guilty about it at night then come in, in the morning and carry on as before - i'm very bad  

B3ndy - cmon we're desperate for gossip!!!

Sally - i'm with you on the "is it hometime yet"!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

thanks for your kind words...just feeling bit disponent...doesn't help that I'm in work & Gareth had to drive up to Peterborough office this morning so won't be home till late - just wanna hug from him 
oh well, we'll just have to make sure we have loads of   & maybe a miracle will happen & IVF won't even be needed !!!

Yep...DP bought some tuna steaks last night...so had that & salad...I don't usually weigh myself cos of past eating disorders but occasionally I succumb...wish I hadn't as if my friends scales are correct then I'm a stone heavier than I thought...so we're starting GI diet !! Gareth doesn't need to lose weight but he can still do the diet as he eats way too much chocolate & sweet stuff...and I need to cut out all those egg & chip breakfasts, Macky D's & KFCs which we seem to eat at weekends - back on the healthy regime from now on !!!!!!

I could really do without all this paperwork on my desk...ho hum, better get it out the way I spose !!!


----------



## scratch

Natasha heres a big     till Gareth gets home


Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

And another one from me   !! MMmmm....MacD's!!  

xxx


----------



## scratch

I will second that Kerry  McDonalds yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Sal x

Only and hour and a half left for me!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

You lucky thing......5 hrs 20 mins for me!!!  

Feel really wired...I had a full caf coffee this morning! Oops! Haven't had one for months and months! DBB "forgot" to buy me any decaff!   Anyway, must go find something to do!!   Only joking, why change the habit of a lifetime!! He he he
xx


----------



## scratch

All that caffine youwill be swinging off the light fittings ha ha ha

Sal xx

1 hour 17 mins to go and counting I dont know why I am so keen to go home. I only hve the ironing to do


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks girls...you're great  Don't know what I'd do without you sometimes


----------



## jowest30

Hi Ladies,

Didn't get on the board yesterday but can't be bothered with work today so decided to chat instead!!

Minxy, sending you hugs   keep positive, hopefully you won't need IVF anyway  .

Kerry, keep up the good work for ww.  It is so much easier when you are motivated.  I hadn't weighed myself for ages and decided to this morning.  To my surprise I have lost 1 lb, not a lot but I thought I had put on loads of weight over Xmas.

Well, what is Perston playing at on CBB, his GF must be well pi..ed!!

A friend told me last night that in the Daily Mail yesterday there was an article about a couple who had tried IVF 9 times, all unsuccessful.  Her Dr put HER   on viagra and she fell pregnant immediately.  Apparently it thickens the linning of the womb!! Anyone else here about this?

Jo

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Jo - I read that too....interesting stuff  

Kerry - I have been on de-caf tea since before Xmas and someone made me a normal one earlier - tasted well nice!    but am sticking to my de-caf gonna try anything to get a BFP and a bean that wants to stay  

Minxy -   from me too 

Sal - Hows DD?  I LOVE KFC not Mcdonalds YUM YUM and choccie biccies...... 

BENDY -


----------



## scratch

DD is back in school and she seems fine. She gave me one her of little doggies to bring to work so i could have a cuddle during the day. She brought a   to my eye. I dont know what I would do without her. She is eating like a horse now which is good coz she is so skinny(doesnt take after me or dh)

Where is B3ndy

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Mmmmm Mcdonalds, KFC and Burger King just for good measure.  I'm starving, just eaten a bag of cheese and onion walkers.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I've heard about the viagra...I think it's used in similar cases as baby aspirin, clexane & heparin...for blood clotting and/or immune problems...sure there was a post(s) about it on investigations & immunology board


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...I gave up decaff coffee and tea after I saw an accupunturist, bt I can't live without it! I only have a coupld of offee's a day and then mainly Mint Tea or Lemon & Ginger.

Minxy..that's what were here for babes  

Jo...well done with your 1lb off hun, especiall over Xmas  

Sal...Dd is so sweet,a little treasure.

No word from B3ndy, hope she's ok. Probably sneaked to the CBB house to get us the latest!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Aww Sal thats sooo cute .......

Kerry - what was accupuncture like?

Hey ladies I think I might be ov-ing I had my infection last week which seems to be clearing up which gave me   jelly like discharge (sorry) but today I have EWCM....my last af was due 16th Dec (when I got my BFP) but started bleeding on the 21st Dec until the first week of Jan....could I be ov-ing already without clomid?  I am not gonna TTC yet as have decided to wait until infection all gone and have seen cons on 30th before TTC again.

Just thought I would share that with you  

 @ B3ndy


----------



## scratch

Its wierd without b3ndys insight into the world of gossip.

Sarah the clomid can stay in your body for quite a while so you may well be oving. If you feel upto it go for it girl

Sal x

Ifeel sick now  Too many choccie biscuits


----------



## KerryB

Sarah..only went once, I found her a little pushy. It was good though. But she told me to stop eating all wheat and dairy and caffeine! A little extreme I thought! Might just g back to my reflexologist instead.  Take as much time as you need to get back to jiggy hun. Good to know things are working how they should be though!

Sal...  choccie biscuits......


----------



## scratch

I never thought I would actually say this but I hope I never see another choccie biscuit as long as I live. 


I think maybe a nice maccy ds will sort me out. Me thinks I need something savoury to counteract all the sweet stuff.

Only 20 mins to go

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

DON'T YOU DARE MISSY!!!!  

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Sarah that is excellent news, but as Kerry said in your own time hun.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot

Natasha  

     Macdonalds eaters!!      

Where's B3ndy?  

xxxx


----------



## scratch

Sarah I forgot to mention. But after my first m/c in October 04 I had a month off the   pills. And that month i concieved naturally. The once and only time in my life i have but nevertheless I managed it. So sometimes we must ovulate. Just be careful hun. If you dont feel ready stay away from dh 

i am away to my ironing now. i will probably pop on at home just to see if b3ndy has shown her face

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks Bev & Kerry am really tempted to   tonight just in case....I waxed my bikini line last night so would be a shame not too     see how I feel......

Sal - you are so   but I love you  

 Flower


----------



## KerryB

Just going for lunch, back soon.

xx


----------



## jowest30

Sarah, if you feel upto it then go for it.

Just got back off my lunch and still hungary, all that talk of KFC etc.  I LOVE crisps but am trying to cut down but the vending machines at work are full of them!!!  

I drink all decaf but every now and then feel then need for the real stuff.  I am addicted to Starbucks lattes, in the canteen at work we have a Starbucks machine and I seem drawn to it all the time.  The only problem there is as much calories in a latte as a choc bar so no good for the waistline!!  I am soooooooo tired on these   pills that I am using that as an excuse to get a full fat, full caffeine latte nearly every day!!


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, my boss said that the met are used as appetite surpressants in some patients so thats good!  I have definitely been less hungry on them.

Sat in work with my hwb on my bloated tummy


----------



## scratch

I have come to the conclusion that i neeeeeed to loose weight. Firstly my **** looks big in everything and secondly if I lost weight my clothes would be smaller. And guess what smaller clothes less to iron!!!!
Done all mine just got dhs t-shirts to do. So I am ready and I am not really bothered if hes not. He knows where the iron is. I shouldnt be that cruel really he rubbed my feet for 2 hours last night. I slept like a baby  

Flower  Hows the bloating?? My tummy is killing me. Just had some Paracetamol 

Sarah  

Kerry  You still bored?

B3ndy 

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch

I am off to see my mum before I collect dd from school. I will pop back on later

Love Sal the stomach ache xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal I thought you were for real then gonna join diet thread....as if, you are the snickers queen     

Poor DH you do his ironing....bless him


----------



## binty

Just back from my meeting - so boring!!!  Did manage to have lunch with old friend and have a good catch up not seen her since I got married.

OMG you girls have been busy chatting     just trying to catch up.

Minxy - so sorry about you have to wait till April for IVF.  

Sarah - I agree with the others if you feel up to I would but don't worry if your not

Hi Kerry, Sal, Sarah, Flower, Bev, Denzy and anyone else I missed.

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Flower...I read that somewhere too. I'm defiite less hungry on them. Am back up to three tabs now, so with that and my 100mg CLomid I now understand why I'm feeling so sick!! Forgot to say before, I am getting heart palps again, really scare me! Happens every few minutes some times.  

Jo...I LOVE Caramel Machiato's!! MMmmmm..!  

Binty...  

Sal...you make me  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, I can't get up from 2 a day yet, gonna up them on Saturday whilst I'm at home!


----------



## KerryB

Its not easy. Try the lunch/teatime/bedtime routine, then you sleep thru the last one. At least whilst you get used to them.

x


----------



## flowerpot

is it ok to take them at bedtime though without eating anything?

I've found just going upto 2 difficult but I'm getting there xxx


----------



## KerryB

Yes hun, I haven't had any problems with the bedtime one. Mind you we eat around 7.30/8 and are in bed for 10ish! But sometimes later. You should be fine. Take your time, they are a hard medicine to get used to.

So bored again now. DBB is out so I should be job hunting, but I hate job hunting!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Will certainly try that then thanks hun    We eat about 7.30 too and go to bed at 10.  do you have one after your tea at 7.30/8 then another at 10 then?

They are so [email protected]@dy strong!!!   You can't imagine can you until you have to take them.

I've got so much to do but were all just   in the office!

Hope B3ndy is ok


----------



## kim77

really struggling to get on here today, miss talking to you all.

Minxy, big hugs to you hun and lots of    thoughts your way

Hello to everyone else.  No time for writing muck GM gone for brew so i've sneaked on

Kim xxx

PS  I entered the Race for Life last night.  id it last year and it was great fun so defo going to be there again


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - you sound like my DH he hates job hunting too....but he has to or I will take his PS2 away    do you thin you should see GP about   heart palps?  

Flower - hope you are OK when you up your met dose.  

Phew glad its not just me that goes to bed early!  DH came to bed at 1.30am this morning....told him to clear off into the spare room waking me up in the middle of the night   and disturbing my bowie   (he was sleeping on my tummy UNDER the covers) I love him so much.  

B3ndy - I miss you too.....you must be a busy bee today  

Hiya Kim


----------



## KerryB

Kim...good on ya girl! Team Kim   !!!

Flower..yes one after tea then one just before bed. 

Sarah..will keep an eye the heart thing hun.  Naughty DH waking you up. Mine's like that every friday when he gets in from the pub. Disturbs Max and wakes me up!

Just played 2 games of Freecell but DBB2 just got back from shed shopping! Don't ask!!

xx


----------



## KerryB

I'm worried about B3ndy...hope everythings ok.

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Sarah you make me    My DH does that to me on a Tuesday nite


----------



## flowerpot

oh its so annoying, dh does that when he has been to the match!  Although have to say most of the time I can't settle until he is home  

I know, B3ndy hope you are ok darling xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Flower...was DH happy on saturday?? Mine was ecstatic!

xx


----------



## jowest30

My DH wakes me up when he has been up late playing on the PS2.  He's the one that suffers the next day when I am   because I haven't had enough sleep.

Is anyone else suffering with tiredness on these   pills.  I cannot stop yawning and feel like crap because I am so tired all the time.  I am getting plenty sleep.


----------



## flowerpot

God yeah!!  he came in singing his head off.  I'm a red though so when he kept ringing me after the goals taking the pi$$ I just put the phone down  

Jo - I'm tired all the time!  worse at the time of taking the tablets


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hi ladies - 3rd tablet tonight and still no real side effects!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Not my dh.  Once I crawl into bed he is right there behind me.  We are always in bed by 10 if not 8 !!! 

Very busy at work!  Awwww.  Miss you all bunches   CD6 today and hot flushes all day 

We started the application process for a foreign exchange student.  Hoping I can get someone from UK!  DH and I are so excited and getting ready for the home interview 

Love and miss you!
Nikki


----------



## jowest30

MrsNikkiUK, you are so lucky not having any s/e.

Flowerpot, I have finished the tablets on CD10 but still feel very tired.  Maybe it is just that time of year and being back at work after Xmas hols.

Nikki, hot flushes are a pain in the ar..e!!


----------



## KerryB

Flower....  

Jo...I get tired too, although being at the gym seems to be helping a little with it.

Mrs Nikki...Glad things are going well hun. Hope the light headedness passed at work the other day.

Nikki...there you are! We were wondering! Glad your ok. So your getting a student to come over to you? How exciting.

BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!BORED!!!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Mrs Nikki - great piccie hun 

Kerry - how is the job hunting?


----------



## jowest30

Kerry, I'm bored to so I think I may sneak off early from work.  Just booked up at the hotel for the 18th March, will send you a PM.


----------



## KerryB

Nikki...rubbish! I'm hopeless at it! I want a career change but I don't know what to and I think I'm to old!! I will buy all the local papers this week and make a concerted effort I promise!

Jo...excellent hun, your on my list! There are 12 definites at the moment, I'm sure there will more.

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Right then ladies, nearly time for me to go home, thank god for that!  Hopefully consultant secretary lady will have replied by the time I get in tomorrow, although not sure I want the answer.

Speak to you all tomorrow.  Have a good evening!

Bev xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry it did a few hours into work - think it was more AF than Clomid.

Nikki thanks hun - photo is a good angle though trust me.

Jowest30 thanks but keeping fingers crossed firmly as still may come I guess!


----------



## KerryB

Anyone know any jokes??

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

KerryB said:


> Anyone know any jokes??
> 
> xx


My pay packet


----------



## jowest30

I'm off home ladies  .  Happy chatting!!!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse




----------



## KerryB

MrsN..I know that feeling  

Jo... 

Anyone shop on access diagnostics. Just ordering some pre-seed but forgot this months discount code.

xx


----------



## KerryB

Oops...been "modified"!! Never mind about the coupon thingy!!

Not long to go now!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

ladies

best say goodbye in a bit......CCTV peeps just turned up to repair a camera so might be here a while longer  

Flower - don't worry B3ndy was OK earlier as she emailed me to say she was a busy bee.....hopefully she will be back on tomorrow. 

Nikki_Mouse   

Catch you all later - have a good evening


----------



## scratch

I have just popped on to keep up with you all.

Kerry you really make me      

I have doine dhs ironing he said he is going to the lowry tonight on his way home. But he wont tell me what for. So it makes me think pressie time. So I have done his ironing and made his tea. Domestic goddess me you know.

Just gonna open up a nice bottle of red i was saving. Few   might make the af pains go away.

You all have a nice evening

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Bleeding CCTV peeps are gonna be another hour   fecking hell.......have loads to do this evening too  

Sal - I would   for a glass of wine still on the wagon for these poxy antibiotics


----------



## scratch

I have been saving it until I knew if we had managed it this month. So now I have nothing to wait for so down the hatch

Sal x


----------



## gossips2

Hi PEEPS...Some of you hAVE had nothing to do...bored in your jobs...become a teacher every day is different. Had outdoor p.e this afternoon and froze!
Mrsn love the joke about your pay packet,mine is probably in that category too.
Where has B3ndy been today...we have all missed you. 
Sarah...sounds positive,go for it if you feel up for it and dh of course.
Not up to much tonight my first tutoring cancelled so I am hanging around school before i go to my second one and then I will be back on here this evening.
Mrs n...glad you haven't had ant s/e...long may it last.
Love to you all..later!
Gossips.xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

surely do make those pains go away!  Hope you get somthing nice 

Sarah - how are you hun?  Those biotics workin?  Are you going to try soon?  Sorry if I missed some post, you lot can really talk and too many pages to read though


----------



## scratch

I am off to put dd to bed and have a bath. Have a lovely evening ladies

Catch you all tomorrow

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

foook you lot can chat - and all whilst I was away secret squirrelling in the BB house - getting all the goss for you!

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSED YOU ALL - I was in a right bad mood at work not being able to log on - it was manic and then had a meeting - and went to get hair chopped - am liking it but my chopper put so much gunk in it I'll end up looking like bloody Michael Barrymore (plus the weave!!) in the morning!

Sal - what wicked  of an old bag she is - we need to   her into touch......can sympathise with the tummy ache too - i've had a right old mare of one this month - q heavy and really painful - I thought they were meant to get easier the longer you were on   pills

Kerry - get you gym bunny - am dead impressed

Sarah - I'm not good at spotting stuff - down below - but it's a good sign if it was ECWM isn't it?
(your pic of the aeroplane came at just the right moment today - just before I was ready to lamp my colleague one for being a tit!!)

Flower - I take my third met with dinner - so I end up spacing all three about 4 hours apart - I tried it once on an empty tummy before bed and had   to pay the next day - but different people take it different ways. My fil takes it with just a piece of toast last thing at night - and bananas are meant to be good - but then I'm not sure how that would lie on your tummy last thing at night.

gossips - sod that outdoor PE mularkey - I hated cross country - always came last - until they bribed me with a mars bar one day and let me go 15 mins before rest of girls - I was back in the changing rooms eating it before they all crossed the finishing line!  

Oh well - am feeling much better today - got my letter off to the new consultant (hopefully) and dh and I are keeping fingers crossed that we get treated much more professionally at the new clinic.....couldn't be any worse to be honest.

I've missed loads of Celeb BB today......but have heard too about Preston and his wandering hands - am putting my feelers out for some more goss girls - remember where you heard it first!! 

hello anyone i've missed in personals - am just typing as quickly as can before anymore posts go up...will catch up more laters!

love you allll  

Sal - think i've just missed ya hon - see ya tomorrow  
S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Is it poss to not have any s/a?


----------



## kim77

mrs nikkiuk, Hello hun, I guess you can get away with not s/e, finger crossed they stay away.  I get all of them but not really bad and this month they weren't as bad as I aready experience them last time....if that makes sense.

Hi Gossip, PE in this weather   I can understand how different everyday can be my friend has just got back from India, they have twined with a school over there so when out showing there teaching methods to them.  She loved it and is off to Denmark so, they have twinned with another.  

B3ndy, just watched Richard and Judy and George was doing a quix for the shopping task.  Apparently Chantell asked Preston were he wanted his birthday kisses, hence the fumble under the cover!!!!  

Hello everyone else


----------



## b3ndy

Kim - the shame of Chantelle - she's putting us Essex girls to shame!! .....she comes from the same town as my dh - and all the girls there are a clone of her - what a claim to fame!!

Preston's girlfriend must be steaming by now - I can't see how he can keep protesting they just 'get on well' - I get on well with my Dad - but hey you have to draw the line somewhere!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kim I am extraordinarily tired but that might be cause of work today!


----------



## b3ndy

nikki - the clomid does make you feel mega tired - and believe you me I've found doing shift work doesn't help if you're on an early and can't sleep the night before coz of the   dreams.
It does get better the more cycles you're on - but hopefully you won't need to be on the   pills for too long.  

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

For my days taking it my rota is late, late, early, early, night - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Maybe I am having a s/e cause I am mega tired and shouldn't really be as nothing out the ordinary occurred today!


----------



## mich37

I was looking for some advice.

This is the third month I have been on clomid (50mg) and for the first two months I ovulated however when I called for my results of month three they have told me that I have not ovulated as yet and have to go back for a repeat test.  I am having pains like my period is on the way and going by the last two months I would be due my period on thursday.  Is it possible that the clomid has not worked this month and why would this happen?


----------



## b3ndy

that's a rough shift pattern Nikki - hang on in there

Hi Mich37 - i'm not sure as to reasoning why it may not have worked this month - do you have pcos or irregular periods anyway? what cd are you on? have you had any scans? or just bloods? it would all depend too, if you had a blood test, what day you were tested on. I had a little scare yesterday - my bloods on cd23 were 54 without clomid - four cycles on i had them tested this month to find they were only 33 on cd23 - but as other girls on here have pointed out to me progesterone levels can do barmy things and rise and fall all over the place.
have you posted on the nurse thread? maybe someone there may have more answers?

hope that helps  

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

B3ndy welcome back hun, we've missed you.

Mich no idea sorry, try nurses thread or put a seperate post on clomid board, you might get more replies.

Bev xx


----------



## denzy

OMG you lot can chat for britain !! 

God helps us on the 18th wont be able to get a word in !! he he he  

Takes me about 3hrs in the evening to catch ........ There no point asking wot you ve all been up to today !! lol 

Im only jealous havent got internet in work !! .......Well I ve had a busy day back to back appointments boring 

Sal sorry to hear you got af   I found natural yoghurt is brill !! not to eat 

B3ndy Hope your feeling better today !! 

Big HEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLOOOOOOO to everyone else !!

phoned the hospital today as dh sperm test had gone astray ! they have found it but would not tell dh results we have to go in on friday for results bit worried about that ..........Or is that the norm !!?

Denzy

XXX


----------



## kim77

Hello Denzy, not sure how I'd cope with out the internet to get me through the day.   can't really with sperm test but hope its all ok.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Mich

...regards your progesterone levels...does seem a bit odd that you ovulated on first 2 months but not on 3rd...but could it just be that your progesterone blood test was done too early or late & you ovulated at different time 

Most seem to have progesterone tested on cd21 but this is really only good if you ovulated on cd14...progesterone should ideally be tested 7 days past ovulation as that's when it peaks...if taken too late (or especially too early !!) then it may not give an accurate reading...eg if you dont ovulate until cd18 then needs to be tested on cd25...

Good luck  and take care
Natasha


----------



## denzy

Hi ya Kim 

Its good when i get home i get to read a full length story ! While dh is getting his daily fix of sport ......... had to laugh today i bought dh a farreri experience day for xmas he open the tin today to find that he has to lose wieght to get in the car Hes not amused !! bless  

Denzy 
Xx 

Hes taking me out for a meal Tonight


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Sorry I cannot help Mich.  Clomid can really muck up a cycle.  You may not have had the bloods done 7 days post ovulation.  This is when they would peak.  Hope they just did not take bloods are correct CD.

Denzy - hope the results are good.  Our dr office told us results over phone but they were bad so I think it is whatever the office wants to do.  GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Great new pic Kim!  You sure are a tiny thing


----------



## kim77

Denzy, I'm sure he wasn't impressed     My DH tells people he is 8 stone...   Hope you have a lovely meal. 

Nikki, hello hun how are you?  Thank you about my piccy, I've had to put on a bit of weight, my BMI said I was under weight, GP is happy now.

kim xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

That a day when anyone suggests I put on weight!  HA!  ^eatpie^  Sisters and I have bet with parents.  Baby sister has very high blood pressure and heart problems, she is only 19   So if my two sisters lose 40 pounds and I lose 15 both my parents are going to quit smoking!!!!  They have smoked since 13 so this would be quite amazing!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Right I think I was getting too cocky I am still mega tired even though vegged for a couple of hours on the sofa and I now just want to cry, I feel really emotional.


----------



## kim77

think the side effect of clomid are kicking in     

just think what will be at the end and hang in there


----------



## Mrs Nikki

thought it was far too good to be true - I even re-read all about the side effects for the millionth time to double check I'd read it right and started doubting if the tablets were working!


----------



## b3ndy

Kim - from your pics you look like you and dh had a top time for your first anniversary - Las Vegas must have been cool

Denzy - my dh had to go into the docs for his sperm test results - they said it's their policy not to give them out over the phone - so I wouldn't worry hon!

Nikki - hiya honey - howz it going Stateside - hey you need to force your parents hand - my folks gave up tabbing a year ago on New Years Eve - my Pops was 60 in Nov - and had been smoking since he was 9 - so if he can do it anyone can!

NikkiUK - try not to worry about the s/e - the more you get the more it shows your hormones are being kicked into play and doing their job - so try to keep your chipper up!!

hey Bev - sorry I missed you earlier - am trying to 'catch up' still with all the posts today!!


----------



## b3ndy

offski now peeps

see's ya all tomorrow!! fingers crossed I'll get the chance to log on - I defy anyone who wants to deal with a hormonal clomid chick to stop me!!     

TTFN  

S
xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Chin up MrsNikki.  In my opinion the first month is the hardest.  Hope you don't need more and you are first time lucky 



Nikki


----------



## gossips2

Hi Guys well cbb has finished so I am on here.
Yes did try to cancel p.e lesson but if you take the little ones out for 10 minutes or so they think thats a lesson as they have no concept of time!!
Mrsnikki...sorry to hear you are emotional....that'll be the side effects then.Hang in there hun.xx  
Denzy..my dh had to go to gp to get his result...i couldn't even go and get them,hope they are ok I know how men feel about doing it never mind about getting the results.
Kim....lovely photo....your anniversary must have been great.
b3ndy..didn't spot you  on cbb tonight I will awit your huest appearance tomorrow.!! Glad to hear you have written the letter go get that stupid woman  
Hi KIm hope you are busy  you will soon be on that lovely 2ww again...sending you lots of  
Sal...your dd goes to bed early..thats what we like to hear as teachers.
Hi to everybody else...please don't chat too much tomorrow as its hard to keep up!!! Only joking.
much love to ya all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## kim77

Hi Gossips, yes we had a lovely time in Vegas, stopped in a logg cabin for the night in the desert before flying over the Gran canyon.  Was amazing.  
We have been busy getting a bit boring now both of us weren't really bothered last night but though best do.  Never quite know when to stop? 

Hello to everyone, will pop on later for a catch up  

Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies

Gossips - what happened in CBB - anyone watch celebrity fit club....?

Kim - Nice photo....keep meaning to change mine but keep forgetting  

B3ndy - Hello, hope you have a better day today  

MrsN - only s/e I had were wanting to   everyone,   and became very spotty   - hope you feel   today 

Nikki - still on the biotics another week to go..... 

Denzy - Hope DH took you somewhere nice last night? 

Flower - Hiya Hun - how are you feeling.....when is your test date   

Sal - Is this your last day before  - how was the vino  

Kerry - How was the    last night .....I am so proud of you  

 Bev, Binty, Twiggy and anyone else I have forgotten .....

We did not   last night and I have decided to wait still feel tender from infection so we are having a rest for a little while


----------



## b3ndy

OLA CLOMID CHICKS

with you in a tick - just got to go into news meeting - be creative and magic reporters up from thin air - what joy!!

did anyone watch CBB last night - top stuff!! out with faria (or fire alarm as Chris Moyles calls her!)  

c-ya in a tick!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Morning morning morning

Well it is the start of my last day before   and I cant wait.

How are we all this fine wet,dark morning??

B3ndy  Great to have you back hun. We missed you  

Sarah  Sorry to hear your still feeling a little yuk  It will pass give the tabs a chance 

Flower  How long before testing?? It better not be while I am away.

Kerry  You are far to fit for my liking  All this exercise. Keep it up. I will eat the snickers for the both of us

MrsN  Sorry you getting the s/e. in a way it is reasuring coz now you know at least they are working. 

Hi to everyone else I have forgot.

Well the vino was lovely and I had a mouth like a dustbin this morning. It took my mind off the af pains and the thrush. Luckily woke up this morning and both have near enough gone . So I only have 4 hours left then i am out of here        

So I am gonna spend most  of the day   as there is no point starting anything now 

LOve Sal x


----------



## binty

Morning all,

MrsNikki - that will be the s/e kicking in don't worry

sal - bet you can't wait to finish today and start your holiday  

B3ndy - hope you manage the magic trick   

Sarah - hope you start feeling better soon so you can  

Denzy - did DH take you somewhere nice?

 to Kim, Gossips, Nikki, Sky and anyone else I've missed.

Hope you all have a great day will catch up later.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

Yeh B3ndy is back 

Sal - when do you jet away ?  Its not   here at the moment and its not particulary cold either.... BUT I cannot wait until summer .  

Binty -   - what you up to today?

What happened in CBB then?

AND did anyone watch celebrity fit club?  I love it - think harvey is funny.....2 people lost over a stone in a week.....


----------



## scratch

We fly early friday morning. My Dad is taking us to the airport at 4am!!!!!

It is horrible here. It hasnt even come light yet and it is that yucky drizzle!!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

don't have any red wine thursday night then or you will be     on Friday morning     

I am gonna be on here all day as I had to stay late at work yesterday and by the time I got home it was 7pm and DH was home early moaning that he wanted dinner    we had a bit of a  but are OK now.

feck work I say


----------



## KerryB

Monring girls,

Firstly I must apologise for being a slacker.....I didn't go to the gym last night as I had taken delivery of a picture I had framed at work for my lounge and was so excited at getting it on the wall, I Had to go straight home! How sad am I! I was very good tough, and was under my points again! Just hoping it all pays off. I am going   tonight before  .

By heck, you girls can talk! can't keep up with personals, but will try later.

CBB was ace.....I kinda want Faria to stay in to see if she succumbs to Dennis's advances. Its like a playground at the moment, what with Chantel and Preston as well. What's this about fumbling??

Sarah I did watch CFC...can't believe Jeff lost 1st 9lbs in a week! And Mick Quinn losing over a stone too! Thats amazing. If only I could do that!! I Sky+'s You are what you eat (the guy was in the Manchester Evening News on Monday night) and the dog programme (still trying to get Max to stop trying to eat everyone he meets!!)

Anyway, DBB is here today, but away tomorrow AND FRIDAY!!! YAY  .

Back soon
xxx


----------



## binty

Sal - Rainy here in London too very depressing  

Boss has just gone to get a coffee and on his way asked me to do another mega spreadsheet so probably won't be able to catch up and chat till lunchtime.  I think AF is on her way - got a sore back and stomach today. 

Binty


----------



## scratch

Kerry YOur doing sooooooo well. Keep up the good work

Sarah  I am going to have a few vinos at lunch tomorrow after my waxing(bye bye unibrow and german shotputters armpits) Then I intend to be good until we are at least over greece friday morning then I think a bottle of champers will just do the trick . No dd means extra boozing for mummy


Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I'm sooooo jealous Sal  

xxx


----------



## scratch

I cant wait. I really need this break. Everything is starting to get on top of me. With all the ttc and dd being poorly for weeks I think I need a little me time. I know it sounds selfish and I love her to bits but sometimes it would be nice just to use the bathroom on my own  

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Hello ladies, very odd/ exciting and emotional evening for me - see other post.

Sarah - in your own time hun, I can even begin to imagine how you must feel with the actual pain and emotional pain too, xx

Kerry - I'm so proud of you for sticking to WW as well as the gym (even though you didn't go last night).

Binty - stay   hunny.

Sal - enjoy your holiday hun and your right absolutely no point in starting anything this morning!!!

MsNikki - sorry about the s/e's hun, it happens to us all unfortunately.  Hope they are not to disruptive for you.

Hello to everyone else i've missed.

Love to you all 

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

great news Bev -   have posted on the other thread you must be      for a happy and healthy 9months  

Sal - I understand that you need time on your own hun....I know you will have a fab time...mate of mine just come back was there for Xmas and new year....she had a fab time.

Feeling a bit   now....I am really pleased for the 2 bFP's we have had this week but I guess it still hurts


----------



## KerryB

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## *Bev*

Sarah

I sincerely hope that you will join me soon.... I can understand how you must be feeling, I didn't want to cause any   which is why I have sat at work for the past two and half hours debating whether to post.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bev

I should not have said that I am sooo sorry....I truly am pleased for you....  I need to stop thinking about what could have been and start  .....

Bet you and DH are so excited....well done


----------



## b3ndy

ola chickey dees! - now the meetings over and done with I can get on with  

Kerry - I don't think that's sad with piccy -  I'd be EXACTLY the same - i'm the sort of saddo that spends months getting the right shade of green for the living room (in the meantime getting dh to repaint it two or three times) before I'm happy with it! i just want to   Faria thou- she LOVES herself (like all the older men who LOVE her - so she says!!silly mare!)

Binty -   - hope witchey stays away....it's sunny here in Essex - but still depressing - roll on summer!!

Bev - need to look at other post in a tick - am intrigued

Sal - I bet you're watching that clock today! and too right about getting some me time - although I really want children I do have mini-panics sometimes when i see poor fraught mums trying to manage their time/life with little ones. what's the temperature like there at the minute? I've got a week off at the end of Feb and trying now to convince dh to take me away somewhere hot for my b'day - rather than go skiing.

Sarah - that was a long old day yesterday - booooooo - can't you go earlier today? and don't worry about not getting jiggy jiggy last night - as Bev says - in your own time - you're still a spring chicken hon! (I'd make the most of all that sleepey bubbyes - and then you and dh can make up for it!)

hello anyone I've missed 

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Firstly congratulations Bev I hope you have a very healthy and happy nine months.

Sarah  Dont worry hun.I know just how you feel. My last m/c was nearly a year ago and it still hurts. I think it takes a long time to get over the feelings you have.And you have been so strong your allowed an off day. Our time will come  

Sal x


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  Just checked the weather and it is a barmy 84 degress I cant wait!!!!!!. Egypt is great in the winter the travel agent says it is the only place you can guarantee all year round sun. They only have 2 cm rain a year!!

Get dh to get it booked.I  can recommend a great hotel in sharm

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks Kerry for the hug

Sal - I know hun and thanks for being there.....I guess I am always such a happy person I can't cope with the   and am trying to hide them.....not good I suppose.
84 degrees - YIPEE I am gonna try and get DH to book next winter....we can't go away now have a hol booked in May - seems ages away (plus Dh losing his job)

B3ndy - how many pages did you have to read to catch up after yesterday?  How many do you reckon we can do today?


----------



## *Bev*

Sarah

Thats what this board is for babe, get it all out, I know how you feel.  I felt exactly the same when my friends IVF was successful and felt like a right cow about it!!!

You'll get there again, the hardest bit is concieving you've already proved that you can do that      .

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy

so true Sal - it's hard being patient I guess when everyone else seems to be having more luck - and it's not taking ANYTHING away from anyone who has been lucky to get that bfp...we just wish it were catching!

fantastic news though Bev - you must be feeling a little bit 'spaced out' right now - god knows how you can be in work!

Sal - 84 degrees!! blimey - I sooooooooooooooo need some sun, sea, sand and .....sangria!!  

Sarah - it was about 10 blinking pages I had to catch up on! and lots of toots for me - I was touched girls honestly - I didn't realise enjoyed my inane gassing so much!!  . So happy I can log on today...missed you all!


----------



## binty

Bev - So happy for your  

Sarah - can't say I know how you feel but here's a   to hopefully not make you so  

Binty


----------



## scratch

Sarah  Dont you dare keep it all in or else  I still have a little   sometimes when I think of what would of been. Your not alone and dont ever think you are

Sal x

Ps B3ndy we love your insane gossiping it just wasnt the same without you


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls!

sorry no time to chat or catch up with the posts, been in a meeting all morning and I must do some work!!! back at lunchtime hopefully.  hope everyone is ok.  Bev, great news hun!!  got any tips?  xxxxx


----------



## scratch

I forgot to tell youall. I got my bracelets yesterday from ebay. I  now have a carnelian one (orange) a rose quartz,rose quartz amonzabite and moonstone and a moonstone one. Dh said if I get anymore I am gonna sink on holiday in the sea due to all my bling


----------



## *Bev*

No tips Flowerpot sorry, still don't know how I got lucky first time on Clomid.


----------



## sarahstewart

We do love you B3ndy    I remember just before Xmas when I was poorly and I did not log on one day when I finally got back on there was lots of toots and peeps being concerned....it was nice  

Well as you can see I am not working today - can't be assed....am in the office on my own and so far its pretty quiet  

god I am starving

Sal - will miss you when you are away....you will never catch up with all the goss    how long you away for   bling Bling put the carnelian with the rest to cleanse them after holding the carnelian and picturing what you want (a baby I presume....or a lifetime supply of snickers)

Bev - just good timing i guess.....we had loads of   before my +OPK and a couple of days after.....well done those little   reaching the egg....its amazing really isn't it?


----------



## b3ndy

you'll be setting off the alarms at the airport with all that bling Sal! 


Bev - I can't remember why you were put on clomid in the first place - did you not ovulate? - it's so good it can work first time - keeps the rest of us heartened. did you have to time your bms or just go for the hell of it?


----------



## scratch

I thought about the alarms too. If I have to take all my bracelets and my watch off I will be there for ages    All that drinking time I will miss 

I had a bfp on my first month of clomid back in Aug 2004. Sadly I had a m/c but at least it proves it works

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sal.... 

So much to! I'm not used to actually working at work!!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

b3ndy said:


> Bev - I can't remember why you were put on clomid in the first place - did you not ovulate? - it's so good it can work first time - keeps the rest of us heartened. did you have to time your bms or just go for the hell of it?


Ovulated once in the six month period that they were monitoring me. Recurring endometriosis and mild pcos.

Just went for BMS between 10 and 18 every other day

Bev xx


----------



## scratch

I have finished all the work I had to do and I am not leaving until 1245. What on earth am I going to do until then??
Trying really hard to keep off ebay! If I buy anything else dh is gonna go nuts

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

I don't suppose they'll take bids on the Pyramids will they?

maybe you can come back with a pocketful of sand and try to sell something rather than buy!! 

bev - ta for that - i think that's what dh and i will do this month - i'll do the tabs and then leave it to nature rather than the hcg jab to do the ovulating and then we can get jiggy jiggy for a whole week rather than just 3 days - dh will be pleased!


----------



## scratch

I am going to bring back some of the herbal **** they sell over there. Last time they kept trying to sell us fertility stuff and viagra. But I had just had a m/c so that was the last thing I wanted. Definately gonna give it a try this time though. Probably tastes like kack but anything is worth a try

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - can you bring some for me 

whats on the box tonight ladies  APART from CBB? 

I am gonna go to morrissions get a ready meal (can't be bothered to cook) do 1/2 hour on cross trainer then PJ's and veg out  

I have to go ton a SAT's evening with my 10 year old neice tomorrow and next week go with my 18 year old neice to check out University of Gloucestershire.......(she does not want to leave her boyf  ) can you beleive my brother has 4 kids (he has custody of them all) and he can't be bothered with anything about their education....etc IT DRIVES ME MAD....I can't wait to have kids so I can do all this stuff with them    Me and Bro DO NOT get on.....


----------



## scratch

Sarah I will definately bring you some.Thats as long as I dont get it taken off me in customs  It did look a bit ropey

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

OMG don't wanna see you on sky news.....


----------



## scratch

I will be ok if i get on sky news at least I will of had my waxing done and I will have a tan

Sal x

Only an hour to go yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sarahstewart

cool will you be on-line again before you jet off


----------



## scratch

If I get chance tomorrow I should be but I will try and pop on to say bye bye.
I have just been looking on line for some new school shoes for dd. She is a nightmare she wrecks them so quick coz shes always running around with the lads. And clarks want £29.00 for her. She is only 4!!!!! So ebay here I come 

Sal x

It is a good job I am sat down


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ladies

well I seriously can't keep up with all the personals now...it was a good idea merging the 2 threads but now there's always pages & pages to read & I'm sure I miss some gossip  

Sarah...don't ever apologise for sharing your feeling...I think we all know exactly how you feel...I for one certainly do...having 4 friends pregnant & another 2 are are actively ttc...this sounds really really selfish & hate myself but I soooo want to be pg before the other 2 friends who are ttc - they both came off pill together 3mths ago & have been using condoms until new year...now both started actively together (yes, they're best buddies !!)...they were both saying on Sunday how they're not gonna drink, not gonna do this & that etc etc etc....all I could say was "well try ttc for 2 & half years & see if you still think the same"...it's like they think its gonna happen at the click of a finger...obviously I don't want them to go through what we are but one even said "well we've joined the baby race now"...I nearly cried   

Sal...have a great   Isis I think is the goddess of fertility (and Hapi the god) so perhaps you could get a little symbol of them !! I refuse to be jealous of you jetting off to sun climes    whilst I'm stuck here in grey & dismal London   Enjoy plenty of R & R...as well as the rest  

B3ndy, Kerry, Bev, Flower, Binty, Kim and everyone else I've missed...hope you're all ok 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch

Thanks Minxy and if it makes you feel any better it is rotten here in Manchester too

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I hate the rain


----------



## scratch

me too it is soooooooo depressing. And we have that horrid drizzle that gets you soaked. By the time I get back to my car my hair will of turned into frizz city   

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

you should dig those flippers and googles out Sal for a 'dry-run'!!     

Sarah - good on you for looking after your neices and nephews - they must love their Aunty Sarah.....


----------



## kim77

you have been busy,  not time to catch up, just been in meeting with HM Customs & Excise    Thank god thats over.

I watched Fit Club, I love it, can't believe he lost so much weight and cried, bless.

any off for my dinner, will try and catch up and do personnels later


----------



## KerryB

I can't believe its 12 o'clock already! Doesn't time fly when you have work to do! Just made up 14 new files for projects we have coming up, have to print maps off for them all and labels - its soooo boring! 

Souns like Dennis & Faria have had a barney...about her comments regarding there not being a black/asian/indian winner of BB/CBB. Oooooohhh  

xx


----------



## scratch

It is all hotting up in CBB. But I suppose she does have a point

Sal x

Only 40 mins and counting


----------



## b3ndy

she is a dozy bint though - her comment last night about how ALL older men LOVE her - and going on at Dennis about the most bizarre stuff - she's on heat that girl

Sal.....you lucky mare! i'd be packing my bag and standing by to log off as we 'speak'!


----------



## scratch

I am B3ndy. I have cleared my desk been for a wee and have my coat ready 

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

not really been watching much CBB - will have to watch some so I can join in the gossip !!

did watch some of CFC but only first one !!

Did anyone watch "you are what you eat" with Gillian McKeith (or whatever her name is)  The guy stuck to her eating plan & started exercising & lost 4 stone in 8 weeks !!!! (or did I miss hear ) She's well into her colonic irrigation too...a friend had that (a guy) and he lost half a stone after one session !!!!! I've been considering it but it makes me feel a bit uuurrgghhh...but if you can lose that much weight just by clearing out your body of all the [email protected] (excuse the pun  ) and detoxing.......or am I just a bit weird


----------



## scratch

I watched it minxy. Did you see the size of his dump!!!!!And my old boss was going to have it done.Because apparently your intestine and bowel store that much [email protected] when you have the irigation it cleans it all wawy. She did some research and there was this bloke who had swalloed a marble when he was 5. Then he had it done when he was 39 and out popped the marble 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

beware - gross story alert

i had a colonoscopy a few years back coz of ibs probs - they gave me this industrial strength laxative - and you poooo for England - anyhow - during one of my last urges I noticed I was getting rid of a fair bit of sweetcorn (so what I hear you cry?!)....thing is I hadn't eaten any for at LEAST two months!! I was so grossed out I haven't eaten any since!!


told you it was gross


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

yeah...my mate went into graphic details about his (you know what men are like & toilet humour  )...apparently red meat & cheese can stay in your intestines/colon for years !! yuk !!! If it was good enough for Princess Diana then its good enough for me !!


----------



## sarahstewart

hmmmm I would like it done......makes me feel sick thinking of that 'stuff' still there.

B3ndy - I love sweetcorn.....but was put off it when a dog did a poo outside our front gate and it had sweetcorn in it  

Sal -  know you will be off in a bit so Byeeeeeeee hopefully 'talk' tomorrow , if not have a fab holiday.   will miss you.

Minxy - I don't watch CBB either


----------



## scratch

It is funny how all we seem to be talking about today is poo!!

But I heard anything like swwetcorn and peas your body cant digest the shell so like minxy says it stays in your colon for ages. Just waiting to be squeezed out. That is really worrying me. I eat lods of sweetcorn. That might explain why I am so fat. I am not overweight my colon is bulging with all the sweetcorn i eat    

Sal x

18 minutes to go


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

oooo B3ndy !! glad I've not started eating my lunch yet !! 

I was gonna be good but then found some "oven bake" mini sausage rolls in the freezer from xmas so I finished those last night so no temptations & have brought a couple of them in for my lunch...as well as some vege soup.
...only had yoghurt & orange for breakfast...and have another orange, banana & sunflower seeds for snacks...I'm determined to cut out as much high GI stuff from my diet as possible...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

maybe we should've booked our "clomid chicks weekend" somewhere that does C.I. then we'd all come away stones lighter


----------



## scratch

B3ndy Where do you work again? I heard a story on the radio on my way in this morning about white dog poo?

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

white dog poo....that was a 70's phenomenon wasn't it....I was reminded of it when watched "life on Mars" the other night !!! (if didn't see it then its based in 1973 & guy comes back from 2000+ & comments on white dog poo !!)


----------



## sarahstewart

can't believe we are talking about  poo.....kerry will think we are mental when she logs back on      (He he he 'logs' back on)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

very good sarah


----------



## scratch

Iti s such a good job i am on my own.Sarah your terrible I couldnt stop laughing

sal x


----------



## kim77

sarah, you have no need to apologise about how you feel, Its a year tomorrow since my m/c carry and it still hurts, feel  when I think about it.   
Found out today that one of our reps wife is expecting...her 3rd wouldn't (well would) but he usually in France!!!!!
Bev, fantastic news will have a read of the other post

B3ndy lovely story about poo, just finished my sandwich when I go to that, phew   I eat loads of sweetcorn!!  

Kerry, don't blame you with your picture, thats what I am like  

Sal, Hope you have a great holiday.

Binty, do you work in accounts?

Flowerpot, Minxy, hello huns 

Sorry for one I've missed

Kim xxx


----------



## scratch

Well peeps thats me done for today. I am off to get wet and finish my ironing. I will pop back on later and see hpw the poo topic is getting on

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sal...I'm beginning tothink your obsessed with poo!!    As well as snickers!!

Minxy...will watch it tonight nad catch up. I had read about him before though. 

B3ndy...she's a funny one. Obvioulsy "wants" Dennis but is woried about how the public/paparazzi will react!!

My mum and sister have both had and said its no big deal. Might try it before weigh in one week!!

xx

PS. Just had to read 14 posts before I could post this! I wrote it 10 mins ago!!


----------



## flowerpot

Glad i'd eaten my lunch before reading this!!  

Kim, thinking of you tomorrow hun  

Sarah, we are all here for you and its good to talk  

 Natasha, Kerry, Sal (you lucky thing!), Binty, B3ndy (missed you yesterday), Bev and everyone!

I'm probably missing loads of news here because I haven't the time to read through it all!!  maybe we should have a clomid girls thread like we used to for clomid chat and a chitter chatter one for


----------



## KerryB

And YES YOU'RE ALL MENTAL!!!!

Flower...think thats an excellent idea!

x


----------



## sarahstewart

Its mad in here isn't it Kerry.....

Thanks Kim hunny.....I know I am not the 'only' one as i have you guys but it seems that locally everybody I see is  or holding a newborn  

off for lunch, tuna and SWEETCORN sandwich .....ughhhhhh


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

35 pages in 4 days !!!!

hi Flower


----------



## kim77

Sarah, completely agree also seems all the tv adverts have   on them


----------



## b3ndy

and most of it is utter ****e! (quite literally - though not the serious bits - see what you mean flower - not much talk about clomid on here! ) makes the mornings go so much quicker  our insane  

have a top hols Sal - and get those feet up - will miss ya!  

am offski for luncheon ( NOT sweetcorn - let that be a lesson Sarah!) 

laters

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy

sorry Kim - posted at same time - my reply was to Minxy's comment - hope you don't think I meant about baby ads (I know what you mean tho - everywhere I go there's some reminder - supermarkets full of new mums, the only days I go to drs surgeries it's baby clinic day, and telly ads galore - some days you feel like you're being 'got at'!)


----------



## binty

Sal - Have a great holiday

Kim - no I don't work in accounts - I'm a trainee property management surveyor but my boss is doing an annual publication so have to do lots of spreadsheets ahhh!! I'm see figures all over the place and feeling really tried from staring at the screen.

Minxy/Sarah - I know what you mean

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Going for lunch. DON'T TALK TOO MUCH!!

xx


----------



## kim77

B3ndy, its ok Hun knew what you meant   hope you had a sweetcorn free luch  

Binty, oh dear can imagine how tired you are, I do work in account at month end staring at page of figure makes me want to   past two month ends have fallen when I am on the   pills....haha surprised anything agrees


----------



## binty

Kim,

Thanks I'm going to lunch to have break - the pile of service charge certificates never seem to end!!  

binty


----------



## scratch

I thought I better log on at home just so I can keep up with you all. Sorry if this is all typed wrong but I have just put a colour on my hair and I cant put my glasses on

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

what colour are 'we going' Sal?


----------



## jowest30

How much chatting!!!

Bev a big   for you and DH.  Wishing you a healthy 9 months.

I have had CI it is very good to get all that crap cleared out of you I would recommend it to anyone.  Red meat can stay in your body for upto 7 yrs.  My tummy was really flat after and I lost 4lbs.  

Sal, have a great hol.  How long are you away??

Work sucks!!

Jo

xx


----------



## KerryB

Back now! Well done for not talking too much!!


----------



## scratch

I have done my hair and it was suppose to be medium brown. OMG i look like Mortica Adams. I just hope the sun lightens it. Going grey really sucks

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Oh Sal!!   I did that once with a diy kit that was meant to be 'ash blonde' - I looked like I'd been tangoed!!     

Jo - don't care what you say about CI - I'd rather let it be and fester away!!


----------



## KerryB

Aw Sal...It'll be fine I'm sure.

I might do CI, just to see what comes out. I haven't eaten red meat for 17 years, but do like sweetcorn alot!!   And I love cheese, although cut down a lot now on WW.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

me too B3ndy / Sal I remember driving like a lunatic to the nearest boots to chuck another colour on to get rid of the horrible blonde / ginger colour I went......I now don't do DIY hair colouring.  

Jo I am seriously considering CI.......


 Kerry


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I used to dye my hair alot when I was younger...was a bit of a Punk/Goth in my teens...its been all sorts of colours (and styles) & I won't even start on the amount of disasters I've had...when I was about 18, I dyed it "raven" black...except I put it on top of bleached white blond...so it came out a kind of navy blue...so had to dye it again to get it black...then about month later decided wanted blond again...so bleached it & it went peachy/orange...my hairdresser went loopy & ended up bleaching it completely white & shaving all off (looked like one of the Bros brothers except I had boobs !!  )...ended up being model in hairshow though (still got the dodgy photos to proove it  )...my mum refused to walk down road with me as said I looked like a boy...and she was particularly upset cos I used to have waist length blond hair  I never touch my hair now...always leave it to the professionals !!!


----------



## sarahstewart

from rosie webster in corrie to matt goss .....bring the photos to stratford hun....


----------



## jowest30

I'd go for it Sarah, I felt fab after and went back the following month for a 2nd go.  It doesn't hurt and you don't see anything but it is not pleasant when you go to the loo after!!  I thought I wasn't going to stop sh...ing!!!

I learnt that if you eat a lot of dairy products this lines your colon with a mucus that causes food to stick.  So I try to have my yoghurt at the end of the day after my tea.  Also eating fruit after a big meal causes wind because fruit passes through you so quickly, if you have just eaten a big meal it gets blocked by the food and starts to rot and ferment immed causing wind!!!  So moral of the story eat your fruit on a morning!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

not sure I wanna share my style faux pas with others...its bad enough when Gareth took the "p" !!! Haven't got any of me with black hair but do have the other dreaded shaved ones....oooo I'm cringing just thinking about them...ripped jeans, dm's & shaved blond head !!


----------



## sarahstewart

Jo

Do you mind me asking  it cost?  and it did not hurt?  

Aww Minxy did you have stripy tights with your DMs I had some fab cerise pink and black stripey ones that I wore under extremley ripped jeans


----------



## b3ndy

top idea Sarah - I've got a pic of my lovely 'Essex' blonde shaggy perm look going down in the late 80's!! 
my biggest hair disaster was my first haircut in a hairdressers - went to have a 'Lady Diana' came out looking more like Earl Spencer!!


----------



## KerryB

Talking of hair.... I've been brown, blond, red, ginger, black....cropped, waist length, shoulder level...curly, straight...my old photos are like something off Crimewatch identifit!!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

and yes, I had stripey tights...mine were red & black...also tartan ones...and black & white stripey over knee socks, which I wore with a very short ra ra skirt or kilt & dm's...I even had a black pvc dress that laced all way up back...and my ears pierced about 8 times both sides !! Hmmm....it was the 80's !!


----------



## nats210

Hello

I may be joining you on clomid & looking for advice.  I have been having my FSh levels monitored for about 8 months as they are high and we have seen 2 months in the correct range, my consultant has suggested I take Clomid if I get a good day 2 FSH level at 150mg.
Have many of you suffered from side effects?  I am a bit concerned as I know clomid raises your fsh level to encourage the egg release so any help appreciated.
Nats
x


----------



## jowest30

Sarah, it cost £50 each session and no it doesn't hurt at all.  

I used to have a corkscrew perm!!!

Kerry      maybe you better send us all a photofit of yourself before the 18th!!


----------



## flowerpot

I'd really like a CI, I bet you feel fantastic afterwards!!

 at the hair stories, Natasha you really are a minx!!!  

 Nats and welcome to the clomid gang.  I'm sure the girls can help you out with your query.  xx


----------



## KerryB

I'm having highlights done on Saturday!! He he he!! Well, lighter brown and caramel putting thru my brunette locks.

Nats...I'm not great on FSH stuff, Natasha is the person to ask. 

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry     does your dh recognise you when you get home (talking of which - are you getting used to his 'new look' yet?)

am gonna run for now chickee dees - too much  telly and having to think up  at work today - I'm pooped (oops - just as I do a runner I turn the topic back to poo again!  )


see ya laters alligaters!



(Sal - if you get back on this aft' have a top time in Egypt and come back all rested and chilled out - ENJOY!)


----------



## sarahstewart

Nats - Minx definately the one who will know about FSH but Welcome to clomid we sure are a   bunch.

Byeee B3ndy have a good evening  

I am just looking up CI locally.....def gonna get it done might ask DH to treat me for my 31st   birthday


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...he still looks funny, especially when he shaves as well (he doens't very often!) Like a kid again! 

Bye

xx


----------



## kim77

Minxy, Sarah the tights will be back in fashion...i'm sure i've seen them in the shops  

I've had hair problems, mainly my mum brushing it and making me look like someone out of pigoen street with all the frizz.  I had it straightened at the hairdressers and it reacted like a perm!!!   Them my friend decided to put sun-in on our hair, mine when ginger and hers ended up going blonde but on hols ended up green as she went into the swiming pool  

Sal, enjoy hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

hey Sarah...great minds and all that...I've just googled for IC as well !! Did mention it to Gareth but he said he wasn't having anything shoved up his @rse !!!  

...as for hair, well mines really boring at moment cos I couldn't afford the £150 it costs  to get cut & coloured (I go to see the gay guy - Tristan - from "queer eye for a straight guy uk")...I had alot chopped off last year to shoulder length but might grow it longer again...need to make an appt soon though !

...and hi Nats  I replied to your other post about FSH...I'm not sure I can really help regards it lowering FSH levels as never heard of that before  with regards to side effects, I posted a list from the leaflet the other day, I'll see if I can find it...the side effects can vary month to month, person to person...I had a few months of       as well as bad ovulation pain (although got that before clomid cos ovulate naturally) & few other symptoms but nothing too nasty...hope it works for you hun...


----------



## sarahstewart

Kim - I had forgotten sun-in     I am sure this was not in Minxy's league at all.... 
and lemon juice I used to put that on my hair before sunbathing and wonder why bees and wasps kept landing on me  

Minx - DH said the same as yours


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I did use sun-in...used to spray liberally whilst on the beach & then wonder why my hair looked like straw...the things I/we did huh...I tan really easily & know its naughty but when sunbathing at my grandparents one day (when about 15), didn't have any lotion so I used cooking oil...how bad is that...no protection at all...my grandad said I looked & smelt like a chip   (I was very skinny too !!)

Kim...I love all these mad tights around...I've got some with butterflies all over...as well as lacey ones & crazy colours...look great with a denim skirt & boots !!

Sarah...  at you with the lemon juice


----------



## KerryB

Yep used to do the lemon juice thing too! Lots of buzzy bee's!!

Natasha...it really frustrates me how much people charge for hair dressing. I begrudge paying my hard earned cash for a bit of bleach and foil!! But needs must hey!

I've done the oil thing too, I tan pretty quickly and used ot lie in my mum's garden with factor 2 oil and fry! I'd look like a different person by the time she got back from work!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Minx - NO WAY reckon we were seperated at birth...I tan easily and I used olive oil once and my dad said I looked like a greasy pork chop


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

so its not just the clomid that has made us  then 

Kerry...I know exactly what you mean about hairdressers...I've got a friend who'll do it all for about £50 & she is good, thing is she always does exactly the same...and you know sometimes when you want something a bit different...as you say, needs must & I think I must sooner rather than later !!


----------



## binty

Nats

Welcome to the   Clomid Chick board - sorry I can't help with FSH levels

I have just finished my 1st cycle on clomid and the s/e are different for everyone I suffered from     

The girls on here really helped me through those times.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

i still do the lemon juice thing now!!!  Also John Freida does a really good one that you just pull through your hair and the suns lightens it, usually use on abroad hols and it doesnt damage hair like sun-in used to 

I'm leaving in about 10 mins girls to go and get weighed   

Sal, not sure if you are here tomorrow or what   so in case I miss you have a fantastic holiday hun you deserve it, lots of grub, booze and [email protected]!!  will you ov whilst away?  Lets hope we have more BFP's to tell you about when you get back.

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

well I've just found somewhere near me that does colonic hydrotherapy for £65 & fennel cleansing cellulite & colon therapy for £55 so maybe I'll go for both !!!!!

does anyone know what hopi ear candles is  I saw something on tv once where she had her ears cleaned in some special way & the amount of wax that came out - yuk !! but apparently her hearing was amazing afterwards...maybe thats the same thing  any ideas  if it is that maybe I should go for that as well...Gareths always saying I'm deaf (just cos I ignore him sometimes   )


----------



## KerryB

Good luck Flower
xxx

Minxy...Yeah, I know what you mean about something different. Sometimes a girl just needs a change. I've heard of the ear thing too, tinks its like you described.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Byee flower good luck with weigh in

Minx - my cousin does hopi ear coning....will ask her....


----------



## scratch

Thanks girls I will enjoy myself and as flower so delicately puts it get lots of [email protected]@ing in   .I might not get chance to pop on tomorrow as I still have loads left to do. 

Love Sal x


----------



## jowest30

I've heard of that to but don't know anyone thats tried it.

Go for the Colonic Hydro you will feel great after. I think I might have to go back for one myself. I found my lady on this website http://www.colonic-association.org/

She has all crystals and things in the room aswell. I have been trying to convince DH to go but he won't have any of it!!


----------



## KerryB

Have a fab time Sal. Enjoy every minute. LoL xxxx

xx


----------



## nats210

My friend has used the candles she swears by them. you can do them yourself.


----------



## KerryB

How do you do it Nats?


----------



## kim77

i've heard of the candle thing, could do with using it on DH, he apparently can't hear me sometimes, might sort his selective hearing out!!!  

Good luck Flower


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

me + hot wax over head = not a good idea   think I'd prefer someone who knows what they're doing !!

Sal....have a great time


----------



## sarahstewart

Right Ladies

I am off to Morrissons  

Have a great evening all of you.....'talk' tomorrow 

Sal - Have a fab time.....will miss you....enjoy the break and the booze  

Sarah


----------



## jowest30

This place sounds fab, they give a desc on the treatment

http://www.healinglodge.co.uk/hopiearcandle/abouthopiearcandle.htm

I would probably end up setting fire to my hair and the house if I tried it myself!!

I am going home soon so will chat with you ladies tommorrow. Have a great evening, hurray Desperate Housewives is back on. Hope I manage to stay awake to watch it!!


----------



## kim77

bye sarah and joe, have a fab night.


----------



## nats210

Not sure how to do it or where she buys them from but sure can ask for you.


----------



## binty

Just wondered if anyone has heard from Sky at all? 

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Ah I get it now...they are like birthday cake cadles! I've seen it on TV somewhere.

Bye Sarah & Jo, can't wait for Desperate Housewives!

No Binty haven't heard from Sky

xx


----------



## KerryB

Bye girls, have a nice night. Off to face my demons at WW weigh in!

xxx


----------



## binty

Bye Sarah & Jo have a good evening

Kerry - Good luck at WW

Not fair you all going home I'm still here until 5:30 at least. 

Speak to you all tomorrow

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ok...I'm off home now...had enough !!

will try to log on later...have a good evening if don't chat later...

 for now

N x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Tired, very tired - could hardly get my head off the pillow this morning and tired throughout the day with a few weird head moments, though apart from that and a few emtional moments I've been not bad!  Last tablet tomorrow then getting jiggy with it from cd10 !


----------



## gossips2

Mrs nikkiuk...so glad you didn't have too many s/e as I know you were really worried about these evil tablets.
Have fun with getting jiggy fron cd10!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## Suzie

JUST WANT TO SHOUT  to tell you all to book to come to the nottingham march meet!! guarenteed fun and laughter!

You also get to meet other ff'ers !! 

so check out the ff event thread!!

i will be checking up on you lot  

xx


----------



## twiggy3

hi ladies,

cant keep up with posts on here as so many and not enough hours in the day so correct me if i am wrong.

hi gossips how are you? 

mrsnikkiuk, think i just posted to you on pcos chit chat thread clomid does stuff you up but you do get used to it a wee bit more the longer you take it, good luck for ovulation honey.

hi minxy hows it going?

Binty how you feeling honey?

hi kerryb/ nats/kim/ jowest hope you are all well

sarah my old cycle bud how are you?

hi sallystar how you feeling honey? are you going somewhere nice?

hey flower hows it hangin?

hi to anyone i have missed.

well i cant remember what i last posted, i called the hospital the other day and they had forgot to put me on private ivf list as welll as nhs  however nurse was really nice and my notes are now with the appointment man to hopefully send out initial consultation for feb. I have been really down about my brother getting his girlfriend preg without trying, think is just cause he is younger than me and is crap timeing with our ivf prob starting around when she is due etc which will make it 1000 times harder  i am feeling really selfish for feeling like this i should be happy about being an auntie. Anyway am still hoping all that sun, sea and sand helped my cause and am prg. Af is due at weekend so will find out soon, although have had cramps and sore boobs for last 3/4 days but no blood/ spotting yet so will keep fingers crossed. Never usually get cramps for long before period starts so this is a new one, although could be polyp, sorry for rambling. 

I will try to keep up with posts more often as keep trailing behind and have prob missed loads, sorry. Speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

You get weird dreams on this stuff don't you  

Twiggy do not feel selfish hun it is hard when family get pg esp when it seems all they have done if sneeze to fall pg!  to you hun.


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls!

Twiggy, don't feel selfish hun, we've all been there  

Nikki, the dreams are something else aren't they   Hopefully they will stop after your last pill

Kerry, how did WW go.  I lost 3 lbs!  so I'm now underway to get to my BMI (all be it a long way to go   )

Off to make a cuppa girls, gasping


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Flowerpot the dreams are very surreal and extremely intense - very bizarre - I have to have a sleep this afternoon cause nights at the weekend so trying to get body clock a bit more geared up but need to get my head geared up for another bizarre dream instead


----------



## b3ndy

clomid chicks!!

just a quick   before my news meeting - hope you're all feeling bright and breezy this morning - and dead jealous of Sal jetting off to the sun!! lucky thing

Flower - top news on the weigh in - you deserve that cuppa hon!

see ya in a tick 

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

MrsN...I get very bizarre dreams, some good some horrid. Part and package unfortunately hun. Hope you manage to get some sleep this pm.

B3ndy...You ok honey?

Flower..posted on diet thread, well done sweetie.

I lost 7lbs this week, first week! Been so good and I think Metformin ha finally kicked in! I'll show that bleedin' consultant in February!! 

xx

PS. DBB Going away today till tomorrow night so will be on ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry congrats on the weight loss   keep it up hun, dieting is so damn hard so pat yourself on the back.


----------



## jowest30

Kerry, well done lady, keep up the good work.  You must be feeling very motivated.  Infact chatting with all you ladies has got me motivated to shift some weight.

MrsN, I have very bizzare dreams when taking the   pills, unfortunately part of the s/e.

B3ndy, not feeling bright and breezy, just knackered being tired all the time is really starting to p.ss me off!!  

Roll on the weekend I hate work!  I am so tired at the moment and from next week have to travel to Bristol each week which will tire me even more.

Flowerpot, well done on your weight loss, keep up the good work.

Jo

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya girls this is a me me me post (will be back on later to chat when less stressed and busy)

God must think I am a really strong person with all the [email protected] he sends my way.....spent most of last night in   and did not sleep a week....my 18 year old neice came over to tell me she is pregnant and decided to have a termination......I understand her reasons but I wanted to shout WHY WHY WHY I was pretty hysterical and dont laugh but I nearly asked her to keep it and give it to me....she is not far gone so taking a tablet to induce a m/c and wanted to know if she could stay with me the rest of the week....I love her and I am not sure I can do this as its not long since my m/c etc etc.  I have to be there she is 18 and about to start uni....how will this affect her in later life?  DH really worried cos I cried myself to sleep.....why isn't it me (or one of you guys) we so want babies.......

anyway rant over.........I have to try and talk to her father who has gone ballistic....poor girl just needs some support and I suppose me and DH have to do it....she doesn't know about m/c although she knows we are TTC

Catch you later

Thanks for listening   Kerry 7lb WOW that is fab


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - what can I say - that must have been AWFUL for you - I wish I could pick up the phone or come over and give you a big  .
She obviously thinks a great deal of you to come and speak to what must be a difficult decision but the timing...it must be really hard for you at such a sensitive time.
feel free to rant on hon

lots of love and hugs

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Oh Sarah how awful for you, you are trying to be a good friend to her and help her but at a time when you are going through so very much.  we are all here for you darling


----------



## binty

Hi everyone

Twiggy - Can't believe they forgot to put you on both lists . Don't feel bad about rambling on that is what we are all here for - it must be hard for you  

Flower & Kerry - Well done at WW - you are both making me think I should start going 

Nikki - I have some really wierd ones  

Jo - I know how you feel finding it very hard to get up in the morning and falling asleep on the train to and from work 

Sarah - It must have been hard for you and I think your neice thinks alot of you. Rant away that's what we are here for. 

I best get back to work otherwise I will have to work late and I will miss my darts match this evening.

Hope you all have good day - speak to you all later

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Oh Sarah, I don't know how you are being so strong honey. Your a wonderful person, and so deserve your dream. I can't begin to understand how hard this is for you, bet well done being a great Aunt. I hope you manage to sort things with her father (your brother?). Most importantly, take care of you. You've been thru a lot over the last month so just take some "me" time this weekend.  

Thanks Binty, Jo & MrsN...will keep trying hard!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah  how hard for you hun, as everyones said - rant away x


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks ladies......like DH says what would I have done if in that situation at 18...but I can't think further than I WANT A BABY and I am feeling really   just want to get into bed and hide....  

Worse thing is she has told a friend and it has got back to my other brother and I have lied and said she thought she was preg but she isn't preg. (can't put my parents throigh the worry of it...they are nearly 70 and very oldfashioned) My brother (her father) can't be bothered to answer my calls and she is asking if she can stay with me...but I can't do that unless her dad says so.  She still lives at home and he is really strict and  a nasty  ....I have to go my younger neices SATs evening tonight....and to top it all I can't drink I really needed a strong drink last night  .

Anyway enough about me....how are you guys any CBB gossip.....


----------



## jowest30

Sarah, I don't know how you are coping so well.  Your neice is very lucky to have you there for her.  Rant away thats what we are all here for and as kerry said take some time out this weekend for yourself you need it.

Did anyone see CBB last night at midnight when Preston & George were punished.  It was way past my bedtime but a friend we haven't seen for a while called round and didn't leave until 11.45pm so stayed up to see what was going to happen.  It was really funny!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sarah hunny  

I think you are an incredibly kind, strong lady & admire you for being there for your niece at what is a really tough time for you 
I don't really know what advice I can offer as you seem to be very much stuck in the middle of family feelings...I hope you are able to work it out for you & your niece...but as the other ladies have said, please make some time for YOU.
Wish there was more I could say or do to make things better...but for what its worth, I'm thinking of you   And you know we're all here to offer support, albeit cyber support ! 


Kerry...well done you girl  

Flower  ...how are you hun  

Twiggy...I'm fine thanks...sorry you're not feeling so good...hope it eases up soon 

jowest, binty, Nikki, b3ndy, gossips, Suzie/Olive, Nats...hope you're all ok


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I'm sitting here sobbing - not entirely sure why - just feel like a not very nice person!  

Sarah hun I do so feel for you and what you are going through is so upsetting


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Nikki...it's the clomid hunny...some of the side effects can be horrible...I remember doing exactly the same...you're not a horrible person at all...the hormones raging are just making you feel like this...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hey....where have all the bubbles gone  Just went to blow some & GONE GONE GONE


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ok...just found this post about the bubbles...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46274.0.html

why would people wanna abuse the bubbles


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks Minxy but I have been going more and more downhill today very quickly, just feel so tired, upset and sorry for myself - I am sorry I know most have got more to worry and rant about but I am just so upset, plus all I ever do is come on here and moan and ask you guys questions I never give you all proper support - I am sorry.


----------



## sarahstewart

How strange where are the   ooh I will have a look at that Minx

MrsN - s/e are kicking in hun....hope you feel better soon    I had very rude dreams on my first month on clomid involving Robbie Williams   

Thanks for you kind words I don't feel a very loving, caring auntie deep down I would like to bash their heads together    I don't blame them as she dosn't really have periods as she has a raised prolactin level due to a benign tumor on her piturity gland so maybe she though she was safe and would not get pg aparently she is on the pill  

Hey just don't like lying.......only to DH about the cost of things


----------



## jowest30

Minxy, can't believe people would abuse the bubbles!

MrsN, we all have days like this you are not alone.  We are all here to give each other support so don't worry about moaning we all do it and it's good to let it all out.  Just talking to each other is being supportive and you do that well.


----------



## binty

MrsN

Ii sounds like the s/e are kicking in - a good thing to think about is at least the   pills are doing what they are meant to. I found it was best to just let the tears flow.

Hopefully you will feel better soon.


Minxy - can't believe someone would abuse the  

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

am   about the bubbles...what do you think peeps have been doing?


----------



## KerryB

I'm also   about the bubbles. Wonder what happened?? I don't think I've ever burst anyone's bubbles, d you think that's what happened?

MrsN... 

xx


----------



## bubbleicious

Ok..... put me out of my misery- what are the bubbles and where were they? They sound cute though can't imagine why anyone would want to abuse them x


----------



## binty

I could never burst someones  thats 

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Me neither...would be too cruel (and wouldn't want mine burst !!)...liked blowing them though to cheer people up


----------



## binty

Same here


----------



## sarahstewart

why don't they just change it to blow and no burst...always thought it was silly to burst peoples bubbles why would you do that?


     to all my clomid chick mates


----------



## KerryB

Jo....what happened on CBB?? I Sky+'d it so haven't watched it yet!!

xx


----------



## binty

Yeah   are back


----------



## KerryB

bubbles! Much better having just "Blow"  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hooray and someone has send me one


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I blew one for you all as a thank you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Yey !!!


----------



## KerryB

I've just   you all too!

We've done 45 pages in 5 days!!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

me too...share the bubble love


----------



## flowerpot

how could people be so cruel as burst peoples bubbles  

    

Bubbleicious, you can blow someone a bubble by clicking on "blow" by their name, just if you want to say thanks, or cheer up, or welcome or something nice


----------



## binty

to you all

Binty


----------



## kim77

Oh I've missed out on the bubble love   I'm on catach up so here are some bubbles to you all    

Sarah, hun really sorry about your news.  Life seems so cruel when you know how much you want one and then that.  Makes you wonderwhy life is so cruel.  I'm the same when I see the NSPCC advert and I think my child will be loved so much and people just don't appreciate how lucky they really are.

I'm a little low today as its a year since My Angel grew wings  

Kerry, Oh my god how good are you!!!    

Mrs N, sorry you having a bad time with the dreams it the    pills.

Hello Minxy, flowerpot,Binty,bubbleicious and Joe  

I'll try to catch up later but the Auditors have appeared AGAIN    seem to be going over the same thing again and again, it driving me mad  

Kim xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

Ok, 
now i've found out what 'bubbles' you were referring to i want to send everyone a lovely sticky


----------



## b3ndy

I've been gone a couple of hours and all of a sudden   have gone - what's going on?

am up to eyes at work - but still taking a peek every now and again - will be glad come hometime - then I'll log on at home and can chat more!

ttfn 

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3

hi  girls cant speak long takes ages to read all the chat but am trying to keep upto date, thats mean about the bubbles how do you blow/ burst bubbles anyway, why would someone burst bubbles, especially on this site!!

sarah i think you are so brave honey, life can be so cruel, i know this too. I hope your neice appreciates what a good aunt you are and what you are going through. I am sure you will have your bundle soon, you came so close, good luck honey. 

kim sorry honey hope you are feeling better now, it must be very hard, luckily this is one trauma i have managed to avoid so far, good luck for future.

hi minxy, flower, binty, b3ndy and everyone else have to run as lunch is over (again!).

Well i am on cd 34 of 35 day cycle, still got cramps but was on net last night and said this can be a sign of preg, is prob just wishful thinking bgut am getting really excited, dh told me not to get my hopes up, it was only a couple of days ago he was telling me to stay positive or it would never work, men  

twiggy xxx


----------



## jowest30

Glad bubbles are back, sending some to all you lovely ladies.  

Kerry, in CBB George & Preston were called to the diary room to be punished for talking about nominations.  Everyone was sat round the table and once they went in the diary room BB broadcast them on the screen to all the other housemates.  BB told them they had broken the rules and repeated what they had said about nominations.  Briefly, George said he had nominated 1 black person and Preston said he had nominated 2 black people.  As punishment they then had to choose 3 people to face eviction on Friday and both give reasons for their choices.  They picked Traci, Maggot & Rula, all the other housemates saw and heard everything and were quite pi..ed!!!  When they came out the diary room they said they had been punished by BB but couldn't say anymore then Dennis told them they had seen and heard everything!!! Preston looked like he'd kacked his pants!!!!!

twiggy3, fingers crossed for you hun.    This is a good week for BFPs so lets hope you make it the 3rd.

Jo

xx


----------



## KerryB

Oh my goodness, thats so cruel! I bet the three nominated were gutted! Eek, will put them all of talking about it now won't it!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Thats fab ha ha can't wait to see it tonight now?  will it be on the 9pm show tonight?

fancy George picking Rula, he seems to really like her


----------



## jowest30

They all kept making out everything was cool but it was obvious they were pi..ed.  Rula was really annoyed because George had said that she had said she wanted to win BB and Rula was adamant she has never said any such thing!!!

Preston just kept asking Chantelle what he had said as he couldn't remember.  They were all a bit tipsy aswell which makes these things worse!!!


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls,

jo west thanks for good luck has there been 2 bfps this month? on this thread? i miss everything who was it?

good luck to everyone  

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB

Oh heck, sound slike today will be a bit frought then. As long as Preston and Chantel are ok thats fine!  

Twiggy...BFP's are Bev and Mintball

xx


----------



## flowerpot

think i might leave work shortly if i can get out, got the headache from hell, i've had it all day and it just won't go


----------



## scratch

Hi everyone

Hope your all ok. I havent had  time to read all the posts but from what I can gather well done Kerry and flower for your weight loss. I thought I would come on here to take my mind off my sore armpits!! You forget how painful waxing can be  
I am all ready now just waiting to go. DH is taking me out for tea then an early night.

So dont be chatting too much or I will never catch up.

Love ya all

Sal x


----------



## jowest30

Yeah, I read on the BB site earlier that they were going to each others beds and doing a lot of hugging and apparently Traci asked Maggot to sleep with her!!!!! A little   can bring on a lot of


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks for the bubbles peeps

Sal - Hiya, are you excited  

Update on my saga...neice refusing to go back to her dads (my brother) my brother has had a fight with boyf's parents and neice gonna stay with me tonight -   She also has been told by hospital that she could not take the pills to make her m/c she has to have a proper termination reason for this is her tablets for high prolactin could react with the abortion tablet.....I am struggling to cope now.  

Just wanna go home and be by myself but have a busy evening ahead of me  

See you all in a bit


----------



## KerryB

Sal...you have a wonderfu time honey, relax and chill with a cocktail. Think of us won't you  

Sarah...Oh honey, its never ending. Can you have a drink yet?? Sounsd like you need one. Not helping that her dad isn't handling it well. Stay strong lovely, we're all here for you  

Flower...poor you hun. Have you had some paracetamol? Go home and lie in a dark room for a half hour. Big  

Jo...Oooohh, sounds saucy!! Can't wait to watch tonight!!

xx


----------



## binty

Sal - hope you have a great holiday, lots of relaxing and drinking  
Sarah - sounds like you are in the middle of it all - try to stay strong we are all here to support you  
Flower - sorry about the headache

I can't believe it me & dh had an almighty row last night when we were in the pub and I wanted to go home cause I was tired but he said he didn't as he was bored as he has been at home all day as he's not been working since September and trying to find another job so I ordered a cab and went home he turned up 1 1/2 hrs later and didn't talk to me so I went to bed.  I've just called him to ask if he could get some chicken out for dinner tonight and he was very curt.  I don't know what to say or do I think he's getting depressed and I can't deal with it  feel like I want to  

Sorry just needed to vent a bit.

Binty


----------



## jowest30

Sal, have a great holiday. Have a few   for us  

Sarah, you have been so amazing how you have dealt with all this.  Stay strong and positive, thinking of you  .

  everywhere.

Kerry, I am looking forward to CBB aswell as it seems to be hotting up in there.  Pete has been sturring it a bit with Preston & Chantelle!!!  His girlfriend must be so     I bet she wants to   his ass when he gets out.


----------



## KerryB

Jo...I bet she does!! Can't blame her, but on the other hand I think its the pressure of the situation that is throwing them together more as well. They obviously like each other, but if it weren't for being ocked up with a bunch of nutters, nothing would ahve happened! Oh, hope something does happen!   for girlfriend, but   for viewers!!!

Binty..Sorry things are   hun, must be horrid for both of you. Your right, he's probably depressed about it and finding it hard to deal with. I was unemployed for 3 month in 2003 and it was the worst, I felt so rubbish all the time. Hope he find's something soon. Keep


----------



## jowest30

I agree Kerry makes for good viewing!!   

Binty, sorry to hear you are    It must be hard for both of you, being on   pills doesn't help with your emotions.   and hope your DH finds something soon.

Jo

xx


----------



## KerryB

"Police seize Pete's gorilla coat
It looks as if a Government minister's warning that Pete Burns could face jail over his 'gorilla-skin' coat wasn't an idle threat; police have reportedly taken the coat from the house. 

Trading in endangered species carries a penalty of up to five years in prison and an unlimited fine. The coat sparked a furious row with between Pete and evicted housemate Jodie Marsh."

OOOOOOHHHHHH  

xx


----------



## kim77

I missed CBB last night was fast asleep at 12 so no chance of watching it but I have now caught up  

Feel like I'm having another full scale audit!!!!! today of all days I don't need this just want to sit here and get through today   just want to tell them to sod off! I know they don't realise but, I could scream.

kim xxx


----------



## KerryB

Aw Kim....big   for you xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Just wanted to log on and say byeee am off home in a bit DH says he buying me a curry after the SAT's evening but still no booze for me   neice will be staying with me but have told her she needs to go and sort things out with her dad tomorrow plus I need a break sounds selfish doesn't it  

sending hugs   to anyone feeling poorly (flower) and to anyone feeling   can't name names as I have not read posts properly - sorry....hopefully life will seem better in the morning   


Have a good evening


Sarah

Sal - enjoy ur hol


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi Folks

Gosh I have been unable to be on line for a week and what chatterboxes you are.

Have posted on Diet thread so have just updated myself with many pages on this thread and wanted to send you all lots and lots   as some peeps are feeling low.       

              


Hope that's not abusing the friendly chaps.

Jennie
  x


----------



## b3ndy

Hey girls - just back from 'popping round to see a friend' and ended up staying 2 hours!! natter boxes we are! 

Sarah  - good luck tonight - and no don't feel bad about getting your neice to sort it out wiht her dad - it''ll be bette in the long run for them

kerry - is that true about Pete's coat - where was that from?did you hear Rula make that nasty Arab jibe last night? I'm turning off her quickly


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - sending you a big   and   and if it all gets too much - go and have a nice long relaxing bath and some 'me' time tonight - dh will understand


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy..its off MSN and has been on Radio one as well. OOps Pete! I did hear Rula's comment but think it was a slip of the tongue. Still not keen on her though. Bet she's proper [email protected] that George nominated her!!

Sarah..you take it as easy as you can hun. Enjoy your curry.

Jennie... 

xx


----------



## b3ndy

someone at work watching little big brother this am and told me about the nomination 'punishment' - I would have died!!

but serves George right - he's a right t**sser that Richard and Judy showed him for the know it all he is....am glad Pete is still there though - he's the only colourful character there (not a word to mention in the house in front of 'Faria alarm'  - how glad am I she's gone!)

just hope I can stay awake for it tonight - haven't had a nap yet - and not worth it now before weigh in at fat club


----------



## KerryB

Should be good tonight, want to see the looks on their faces!

Debating whether to go to the gym, not feeling great, sore throat, but I'm being a slacker really!

Logging off now

xxx


----------



## jowest30

Pete makes me   with all his straight talking.  George is such an a..se, he should have been up for eviction with Preston for talking about noms.

I going home early, had enough of work and making the most of it being quiet when I can sneak out early as that will all change soon!!

Sarah, big   and enjoy your curry.

  ladies have a nice evening.  Speak to you all tomorrow.

Jo

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

TTFN peeps - 'speak tomorrow'



S
xx


----------



## denzy

Evening everyone 

quick hello to you all hope everyones fine !! 

got Doctors appt tom about dh results not sure wots it about !

My Dad has offered me & dh money to go private however much we need not sure if i should take it and run ..........is anyone in private clinic ?? 

felt really WOW that he would do this !!

Denzy XX


----------



## gossips2

Hiya peeps...it is all happening on here and I feel that I am missing out on giving everybody  as lots of you are poorly or going through a lot lately.Just to let you know that i am thinking of you all.
Denzy....wow,what an offer...I would take it and run.Speak to Natasha I know she is goin private..if I had the money or got offered it I would def go private....life is too short hun,just my advice though.What does dh think? Hope your appt goes okay tomorrow.
Hi kim..you sound very busy at work,it will nearly be the weekend though.Sorry today is so sad 
Kerry you go girl....what fantastic first week results.I am the fattest I have ever been and HATE it...trying hard but it is so..Hard...i am trying to do it though...need to.
Hello MRSNIKKI...you must have finished your first round by now,hope you are ok. Think I am ovulating or near to as I have such crampy pains.Made dh have  this morning and ended up being late for a meeting...well needs must and all that.
Hello to B3ndy,Twiggy,Chanyn and everybody else. Sarah....you have been through so much stay strong...you can do it.   
Yippee....its nearly the weekend!!!!!!
lOve to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## denzy

Gossips -- Thanks for your thoughts i think i should but dh thinks we should carry on with nhs for a while to see what they say  i think its because its not our money !!

how are you gossips ?

Denzy Xx


----------



## Clare H

Hi

Can you not just go private and stay on the list for IVF just incase it doesn't work, i am going to go private if i have no luck this year.

Big hugs

Clare


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Blimey these tablets really turn you into psycho woman from hell don't they   - quite bizarre and scarey - DH isn't taking it all too well have to say!


----------



## b3ndy

Remember Nikki - it's the hormones doing their job - just remind dh he gets to get jiggy at least every other day over the next 8 days (which most blokes would be delighted!! )

denzy - I'm being seen privately because if I'd stayed on the NHS I would only have had my hsg xray last week - going privately meant I was able to have it LAST AUGUST, instead of having to wait for the six month waiting list on NHS (if that makes sense) Going privately means things have gone on apace since then...the downside being sometimes I feel like we have our treatment and as soon as the cash is 'handed over' they forget about us (but I'm not sure if this is because of where we're being seen so we're now being referred elsewhere for a second opinion) 

 to everyone else this glorious Friday (well I have a BANGING headache and feel sick - BUT am SO excited it's Friday!)

Sarah - hope it went ok last night

Kerry - the coat IS out!of the house - missed it last night though as was watching the Hotel Babylon thing on BBC 1 (got a thing about Max Beesley since 'Bodies'!)

Hi Binty, Kim, Gossips, Minxy, Bev and Clare - hope you have a good day!  

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

b3endy I am on nights for the next 3 days so no jiggy happening then - do you think that waiting till cd10 will end up being too late then?


----------



## martysgirl

Morning girls, thank crunchie its friday !!       .  

MrsNikki - I don't think cd10 will be too late, they say you've got until cd18 don't they?

Denzy - I will probably be going private later this year, so that's a great offer you've got there.
 with appt today.

b3ndy - hope you feel better soon hun

 to everyone else - have a good day all - might try and log on later

Tracey x


----------



## b3ndy

Hi Tracey!! you're making me hungry talking of crunchies!!

Nikki - sorry I thought you were on cd 10 - it's normal to spend between days 10 - 18 getting jiggy - to cover all bases - I don't coz i have the hcg jab which means I know the 36 hours within which I'm going to ovulate, so it narrows down the jiggy time - but this month I've chosen not to have it and will be getting jiggy from Tues (cd 10) and then every other day til day 18 (I wouldn't have the energy for EVERY day!)

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Phew, doing 3 night shifts and then getting jiggy with it wasn't going to happen so at least cd10 I'll be like a zombie but done with night shifts!  Every night - hmmmmmm I'd love to but realistically that just ain't going to happen!  BMS just seems so much of an effort nowadays - hate to say it!


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls  

Its friday!!!    

Nikki, you will be fine getting jiggy from then   how long are your cycles?  I don't actually ov until CD18 so I get jiggy from CD14 onwards. 

B3ndy, sorry you are not too good hun, hope the headache shifts, its horrid  

Sarah, how did last night go hunny, hope you are ok  

Kerry, being good still?  I went for a swim last night only because my headache started wearing off  

Binty, sorry you had a row   with dh, is everything ok today?  

Denzy, good luck with gp appt, do let us know how you get on  

Clare, I can only tell you what I was told with IVF and thats if you are on the NHS WL (like we are) and you go private (which we probably will) the private goes come off your NHS entitlement (3 goes in my case)  

 everyone else!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Flowerpot on average I'd say 29 days


----------



## flowerpot

BTW, I thought Pete was so nasty to Tracey last night?   my dh doesn't even like BB but he watched it and was furious, said if he'd have been in the house he'd have lamped Pete for bullying a woman.   He has probably just saved her from eviction though by being so nasty to her?


----------



## flowerpot

Nikki, right well 29 days minus 14 days is CD15 which is roughly when you would ov, so getting jiggy from CD 10/11 until say CD16/17 will cover your right time      Its better to get the jiggy in before ov rather than after as the   live longer than the egg so as Natasha fantastically puts it, so the sperm are there for a welcome party for the egg


----------



## b3ndy

thanks flower - taken some tabs - but still there behind eyes - booo

glad you noted my error in info to Nikki - in that I forgot to ask her how long her cycles were - but just seen she's posted that they're 29 - so days 10 - 18 should cover that shouldn't they?

I missed celeb bb - darn - my friend who's coming this weekend is a fellow fan though - so we'll be glued this weekend while dh is away skiing with his mates (will miss him - but LOVING the thought of a girley weekend!   ) maybe it's Pete's game plan to get chucked out - I saw the very end with her crying - seems like most of them have since theyve been in there

Kerry + Sarah - where are you my clomid chicks?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks ladies, bubbles to you all - you've made me smile the first time this monring


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, you didnt make an error love, we can only help    yeah she'll be fine with that.  because i have longer cycles (32) CD10 is too early for me you see.  hope the tablets kick in, nothing worse. are you at home or in work?  

Earlier in the evening Pete said he was gonna kick off and cause some trouble blah blah blah and thats what he did, just completely had a go at tracey, really sly.  he even called her an "LA hore" cheeky [email protected]  

Nikki, glad you feel better


----------



## Mrs Nikki

The celebs on BB are worse than the normal people who go in aren't they!


----------



## flowerpot

Definitely!  and has anyone seen MB actually move out of the kitchen?


----------



## sarahstewart

Sending you some hugs Nikki...  its horrible feeling so       isn't it?

B3ndy - I am here just a bit busy at the mo so soon as i have done what I have to I will be back after all its FRIDAY.  I hope that tonight is better I am actually thinking of unplugging the phone and collapsing into bed....but not sure I can do that after all what if my neice needs me?  Wasn't too bad last night.....she spent most of the evening crying and me looking after her whilst I wanted to shout I WANT A BABY...  feel better today though I told her she has to face her dad after all she was grown up enough to get into this mess she has to face up to what she has done  

I had a lovely curry

Hello everyone else will try and do personals later....bet Sal is in the air now isn't she?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Blimey I nearly burnt the house down - PC is upstairs and about half an hour ago I put 2 eggs in the boil, came upstairs on the PC and thought 5 mins I'll go downstairs - obviously forgot - hmmmmmmmm half an hour later - I just heard a bang - cats came flying up the stairs and just been down - both eggs exploded over the cooker and the pans been boiling dry for half an hour - oooooppppppsssssss!


----------



## sarahstewart

were you on nights last night by any chance?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

no but trying to adjust my internal clock the last 2 days cause night tonight and all weekend!    Seriously with weird sleep patterns and Clomid I am a liability    Jeez it stinks too - every window is now open - blimey never knew eggs could explode like that


----------



## flowerpot

oh Nikki !!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I'm going to be dangerous at work tonight


----------



## KerryB

Monring lovelies,

I feel like [email protected] today! This cold has moved to my chest and I was wheezing all night. It's three weeks now and I'm fed up with it. Wouldn't have come in today but Junior can't lock up on her own so I'm stuck here till 5pm. Might try and go earlierthough if its quiet, DBB won't be back till tonight.

MrsN...sorry you've been    , it will pass hun I promise. As for getting jiggy, I agree with what the girls have said. 

Flower...Still being good hun. Went to the gym and saw MIL & SIL, just what I needed! But still did 40 minutes cardio and 250 crunches. 

Sarah...well done on being strong last night. And good for you saying she needs to face her dad etc. Your right, if she's old enough to get PG, she should be old enough to deal with the consequences. Hope you feel better this weekend, glad your curry was nice.

Denzy...Good news about you dad and the money, what an angel. At lest you know the money is there is you need it.

Tracey... 

B3ndy..sorry you've still got  a bad head hun, hope it clears soon for your girly weekend. We've got drinks tonight for my friends husbands b'day, but I'm not drinking and at the moment don't want to go anywhere but home to bed! 

Hi to Clare, Jo, Binty and Gossips, hope your all ok.

I was so disgusted with Pete last night. I think he's a very insecure person (anyone read the two page spread in the Express yesterday about him? Very interesting, was married for a longtime) who makes himself feel better by picking on people who aren't likely to defend themselves. Hence him not fighting with George, Micheal, Dennis etc. He's only been nasty to Jodie, Chantel and Tracey. I think he's great, but last night was too much. Also, coat isn't Gorilla its more like South American Monkey so he might be ok, but I don't think he should be allowed it back!  Punishment was horrid, I would have been so upset if I was George or Preston.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

one of the girls in the office just said to her heavily pregnant colleague, "I bet you can't wait to get it over and done with"  and she replied saying no she was enjoying being pregnant.  the girl in the office just said to me "i can't understand that, I HATED being pregnant"    

I WOULD LOVE TO BE PREGNANT !!!!!!!!      

as if its not bad enough this girl about to give birth practically sitting right near me


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry sorry your not too good hun, there are few like that in work where they just can't shake a chesty thing off.  do you think you need antibiotics?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah glad you are feeling a bit better hun - just think of me with egg all over the walls and that'll make you smile!


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, is it ok to do crunches/sit ups in the 2ww?  I always get worried and I'm in the 2ww now?  x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry sorry you are feeling pants hun - some bugs take ages to shift don't they!

Flowerpot  sorry yuo are having to listen to all that hun   Stomach crunches - I was always told not to do any tum activity on your 2ww.


----------



## kim77

Morning ladies, yippee its friday  

Kerry, sorry your feeling down with you cold, but well done at the gym, you really do put the work in don't you.

Sarah, your being really strong with your niece, your very brave holding it together.

Flowerpot, Big hug to you. People should love every min of pregnancy.  

Hello, B3ndy, gossips Mrs Nikkiuk

I think Pete was really mean to Tracey last night, but thought the smack on the backside that Tracey did was really good, it make his look like he hadn;t effected her.  As for MB not sure he does ever leave the kitchen, proper little house wife.

Kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy

YUK YUK AND DOUBLE YUK - there's a good reason why eggs are devils' food (as far as I'm concerned! ) coz they SMELLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just a whiff of them make me heave - your poor cat Nikki!  

Sarah - glad last night was ok'ish - was thinking about your horrible predicament last night wondering how I would cope in that position -and came to a conclusion I probably wouldn't - so shows how strong your're being hon!  

Flower - am in work - til 1 today - 12 if I don't take a break - which I'm hoping to do coz of my blinkin' head....what a cow bag of a work colleague - I HATE that when people moan about being preggers - if only they knew - felt a bit like that when I went to see my mate yesterday i finally plucked up courage to tell her what we were going through ttc and then she shoves her 20 week old baby in my arms and asks me to feed him!! I was ok - but if i'd been feeling more hormonal I'd have probably started  

Kerry - poor you hon - nothing worse if you're not feeling like going in - i'd deffo get off if I were you when you can. Do you get on with your MIL and SIL - I can't BEAR mine - I can just about take an evening with MIL but dh's sister is THE most condescending, arrogant old witch I know - I'd have pretended to pull  a muscle if I'd seen them at my gym so I could go home without talking to them! 

as for crunches flower - I thought it was advised not to do em in 2ww either...just gentle activity like swimming etc

Hi Kim   - how are you feeling today?

speak soon peeps - gotta sort some news out for monday - think of any good stories I can tell the public of Essex ?( )


----------



## flowerpot

Anyone seen either King Kong or Jarhead?  going pics tonight (if I can stay awake!), not sure what to see


----------



## b3ndy

nah - am going to see brokeback mountain with my mate tomorrow though - wanted to see that as dh says he doesn't want to go and see a film with two blokes kissing in it!   - it was either that or Memoirs of a Geisha, but my friend wants to read the book first

i've been warned King kong is REALLY long


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I really want to see Jarhead - let me know if it is good if you go Flowerpot - looks like it is shot the same was as Blackhawk Down and that was an awesome movie.  B3ndy my DH said the same about Brokeback Mountain - how silly are men!


----------



## KerryB

Thanks girls. Will see how I feel later.  

Flower..think your right hun, nothing in 2ww. Will do less after I've OV'd. just some cardio or swimming probably.  I really want to see Jarhead, and Brokeback, as I love Jake Gyllenhaal! I'd see one of those, probably Jarhead if going with DH. King Kong is over 3 hours!! Sorry work people are being  

B3ndy..I do get on with them yes. But they are like Siamese twins, they do EVERYTHING together! The gym manager has a nickname for them but I can't remember what it is!!  

Kim..think your right, Tracey did the right thing smacking Pete. Wish she'd smacked his face though, he'd have gone ballistic! Hope work is better today hun.  

MrsN... 

So glad DBB is away, not in the mood for her at all!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Blimey so wish I'd watched this CBB properly!


----------



## sarahstewart

confession ladies I watched CBB last night   did anyone else hear chantelle say she thought dundee was in wales....     and what was she wearing  

Kerry - hope you feel better soon  

Flower - stay strong hun

Thanks for saying I am strong peeps I was brought up that attitude to carry on regardless and it seems to be working at the moment....life goes on though doesn't it?  Keep thinking if neice did decide to have a baby I would probably be even more gutted....I would be a great aunt how old?    

 everyone else


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry - it would have been far more cruel if Traci had run her talons down Pete's mush - imagine the scenes - there would have been a HUGE cat fight - am deffo going to have to catch up tonight on this - thank god I don't have to leave til 10pm to get my mate from airport (a VERY late flight from blackpool)

sarah - missed the dundee fest - what a bimbo!! (as for the being strong it just shows your strength of character - stay  )


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Right guys I am going back to bed for a bit - not cause I am lazy   I am working night shift tonight - be back later hopefully cause don't know how long I'll be able to sleep for!


----------



## kim77

Work great today, its FRIDAY!!!!! and I'm here by myself, boss on a course and GM in a meeting.  So happy its weekend, going out with my mum when I finish work at 3.30 today.  Want to re dec my bedroom and need some curtains.  So off to look at the material and my mum will make them for me at the cost of a hug   she great.

I'd smack Pete in the face, poor Tracey, Americans are always like that, I find them polite I love going on holiday (whoops in the words of Pete "I like") there. He really is a strange man/women!?!?!?

Well ladies the thought if today on my calendar I think is great sp will share with you all:-

      I Don't care how poort a man is; if he has family,he's rich.

Sure if we all gor out BPF we would be happier than winning the lotto


----------



## b3ndy

night night Nikki - after work am doing quick food shop so my friend actually has sommit to eat at the weekend - and then it's home to bed for a LONG nap before I get up and do a mass clean - never DREAM of having dirty loos for my guests!!  

Kim - like that motto!!


----------



## flowerpot

I heard on our local radio this morning that Pete got the programme to sign a form before he went in to say that they would not show him without his make up.  think about it, has he been seen without it?  thing is he could be saying horrible things to someone etc without make up but they can't show it


----------



## b3ndy

what a thought of him with no make up though   - I reckon he'd look like a real  - he must sleep in his make up then

when I got into work at 5am this am Celeb BB was being streamed live in the newsroom as our Editor is convinced sommit is going to happen with MB soon as the legal docs have now been accepted by the prod company - anyhow - Pete was up having a ciggie - AT FIVE AM! yuk!


----------



## sarahstewart

I know does everyone smoke in there its gross  

Man from bakery just brought jam donuts in to say thanks for some work we did for him and I sent them to the lads on site....how is that for willpower ladies


----------



## flowerpot

well done Sarah!!


----------



## b3ndy

Did you get a sniff of the donuts first Sarah?  
talking of donuts - has anyone ever managed to eat a whole one without licking their lips - I reckon it's impossible


----------



## kim77

I don't think it possible, know I can't do it


----------



## KerryB

Only once, and that was a struggle!

Wish I could watch CBB all day to see what happens! Your right about Pete, never seen without make-up. Bet he does look  !!


----------



## kim77

it's the things nightmares are made of


----------



## KerryB

Last night was pure car crash TV. And the fatc that he was obviously proud of making Tracey cry was even wore. Fancy walking into the kitchen and bragging that he'd just caused trouble. Maybe he is trying to get thrown out??


----------



## kim77

DH can't stand him, I'm all for telling people how thing are if you have a problem with them but he takes it to a really nasty level.  You need to think about peoples feeling, I mean the poor girl had just watch George and Preeston nominate her.


----------



## flowerpot

I think he thinks if he is in the thick of things, like all the rows and entertainment for us viewers we will want to keep him in.  he keeps saying he doesnt want to win but he so does.  otherwise he'd just leave.  idiot!


----------



## sarahstewart

DH can eat a donut without licking lips I can't .....I did have a great big sniff of them though


----------



## kim77

could really eat a jam doughnut, they have just had bacon butties in my office,  Though one lad who is like a stick had a double burger with bacon salad and cheese, smelt soooooooooooo good.


----------



## flowerpot

SSSSSsssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## b3ndy

ROLL ON LUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!  

The only nice people in that house I reckon are without an agenda are Preston and Chantelle...the others - even Maggott have some *****ey side to them - i bet it's SOOO tense in there - it finishes next week though doesn't it....then MB better watch out - he'll probably do another runner into the arms of Sean!!


----------



## flowerpot

Did anyone see Chantell on Soccer Am on sky when she was a soccerette?  she said then she was a Paris Hilton look-alike


----------



## b3ndy

i can just imagine her talking a load of balls!!    - we've been trying for ages now to get her mum to speak to us - I can see where Chantelle's intellect comes from!


----------



## KerryB

A friend just sent me this, thought I'd share it with you ladies.......

Don't Break The Elastic!!
In April, Maya Angelou was interviewed by Oprah on her 70+ birthday. Oprah asked her what she thought of growing older. And, there on television, she said it was "exciting." Regarding
body changes, she said there were many, occurring every day...like her breasts. They seem to be in a race to see which will reach her waist, first. The audience laughed so hard they cried. She is such a simple and honest woman, with so much wisdom in her words!
Maya Angelou said this:
"I've learned that no matter what happens, or how bad it seems today, life does go on, and it will be better tomorrow."

"I've learned that you can tell a lot about a person by the way he/she handles these three things: a rainy day, lost luggage, and tangled Christmas tree lights."

"I've learned that regardless of your relationship with your parents, you'll miss them when they're gone from your life."

"I've learned that making a "living" is not the same thing as "making a life."

"I've learned that life sometimes gives you a second chance."

"I've learned that you shouldn't go through life with a catcher's mitt on both hands; you need to be able to throw some things back."

"I've learned that whenever I decide something with an open heart, I usually make the right decision."

"I've learned that even when I have pains, I don't have to be one."

"I've learned that every day you should reach out and touch someone. People love a warm hug, or just a friendly pat on the back."

"I've learned that I still have a lot to learn."

"I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made
them feel."

Please send this to five phenomenal women today. If you do, something good will happen: You will boost another woman's self-esteem.

If you don't...the elastic will break and your underpants will fall down around your ankles! ;-) Believe me, I didn't take any chances on MY elastic breaking....I sent it to a lot of special women.pt]

I think I've sent it to a lot more than 5 now! Hope something good happens! 

xxx

Maggot surprised me last night with his argument with George, he knew he was in the wrong but panicked as he's now up for eviction!

x


----------



## flowerpot

Such wise words hun   xxx


----------



## kim77

Thats Really nice


----------



## binty

Hi all

You guys have been busy chatting again.  Haven't managed to catch up yet so will do personals later.

I'm busy at work again today and I have a really bad headache.  Still no sign of AF so if nothing by Monday will have to take the Provera to kick start.

Will catch with you all later OMG it's 12:00 already 

Binty


----------



## jowest30

Hi everyone,

So glad it is Friday.  I am on CD13 and getting a few pains so hopefully I am going to ovulate.  Lots of   this weekend!!

Also not feeling to tired, maybe because it's Friday.  Off to the pub shortly with a friend so looking forward to getting out of the office for a bit.

Kerry, great wise words have already sent them onto 5 ladies.

Pete is such an a.se at times he went a bit over the top last night with traci.  

Hope you are all well

Jo

xxx


----------



## gossips2

Hello guys.....doughnuts...yummmm...
Everybody seems happier today so that is good news...after all it is Friday.
I have 45 kids this afternoon,,,,HELP. my colleague has gone home as she suffers so much with her endo...bad back,poor love she can't move.So her class is split,half to me.Just when I thought I could have a sneaky afternoon on here,as I seem to be missing all the goss.
Will have to log on tonight. Feel like I am ovulating,on cd14 and having serious lower back pain toh well,cheer up its lunchtime now.
Love to you all.
Denzy...hope your appt went ok.
Sal will be living it up in Egypt...oooohhhhh what a [email protected]@@@@@tch!!!
Talk later.
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy

FORTY FIVE school children - my God you deserve a medal Gossips - on a Friday too!!

Kerry - like those word from maya angelou - I had to read a lot of her stuff for my degree in American studies (got a free year in America!) - her books are fantastic - real POWER TO THE CHICKS books

jo - you lucky thing being able to pop to pub at lunch - can't remember the last time I had a proper break while at work - normally get 10 mins to make some toast and then sit back at desk while eat it! boooooo


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...I was going to do American Studies but did Business & Finance at the last minute...wish I done the other!!  

Gossips...you do deserve a medal!  

Jo...have a nice lunch hun.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry - looking back now I dont think I would have done it again - I finished my degree after four years and was left at the end with not a lot of options to get into the media - so had to spend ANOTHER year doing a postgrad....but the year in America was fab!!   (my parents said their only memories of the year are the credit card bills from Gap and Tower Records - which were a five min walk away from our halls!)


----------



## b3ndy

TTFN peeps

doubt will log on laters as got my food shop/noddy wink winks/cleaning fest of an afternoon ahead of me

so have fun at the cinema flower, don't gym it too hard Kerry, Sarah hope your weekend is as chilled as it can be, gossips - don;t be too stressed with all those screaming kids this aft, jo- have fun at pub, kim enjoy the boss free office!

have a top weekend peeps - will try and log on on Sunday after my mate flies back (and then I've still got 2 dh free days - four car restoration/diy programme free days ahead of me! - bless him)

And here's to Pete 'piggy' Burns out of the house tonight!

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

bye bye B3ndy xxx


----------



## martysgirl

Hi Girls, sorry didn't manage to get on today - Big Boss in today !   
Hope everyone has a great weekend
  to all
Tracey x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi 

 everyone I am so looking forward to getting home tonight doing a few chores then  all evening, I stupidy booked a dentist appointment for 8.30am tomorrow what was I thinking?    then I am having my mop chopped (needs it) then off out to mates for dinner I am the driver as still not allowed booze....Sunday I am going to stay in my PJ's all day  

B3ndy - Sorry I missed you hun - have a good weekend  

Kerry - How are you feeling are you still at work?

Flower - are you busy as usual ?

Gossips - 45 kids   i went to my nieces sat's evening last night with her, bless her she trys but not that clever and she is worried cos her brother got all level 5 last year  

Twiggy - Hiya cycle bud , I hope we can cycle together soon, miss you  

Jo - I am still seriously considering CI although DH said he could do it with our hose pipe   

Mrs Nikki - hope the night shifts are not too bad  

Minxy - where are you hun have you the day off and I have forgotten  

Binty, Denzy, Kim, Nikki Mouse and anyone else I have missed


----------



## jowest30

Back from the pub and now I just want to go home!!

B3ndy, have a great weekend.

Sarah, think the hosepipe version might be a bit painful   .  

Have got quite a bit to do so probably won't get back on again today.

Have a great weekend all  

Jo

xx


----------



## flowerpot

if i went to the pub Jo at lunchtime I'd be fit for nothing!!  

I'm finishing at 3, can't wait!!  going to the gym then home for tea and out to pub and pics!


----------



## KerryB

Sarah..I'm OK, chest hurts though. No gym for me today! Not sure I'd go for the hosepipe option!  

Jo..have a lovely weekend

B3ndy...Sorry I missed you hun. Have  alovely time with your friend.

Flower...I'd be the same after the pub! Hope you have a nice night tonight.

Tracey...don't worry about not coming on, we'll always be here!

Gossips..hope the kids aren't driving you too crazy!

Meant to be going out tonight for drinks but just want to go to bed! Will see how I feel.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

off soon girls woooo-hooo!!!  

have a great weekend everyone, don't talk too much so I can catch up monday!!!

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

sounds like you have a great evening planned Flower - enjoy  

Kerry - perhaps a   might make you feel better but having an early night is probably a more sensible option  

I am sooo desperate for a glass of wine   but don't finish antibiotics till next wednesday....I am not usually like this but think its the stress I have had this week causing me to want a drink so much


----------



## KerryB

Sarah..still on my no booze thing anyway so won't be drinking. Might just go for an hour or so then go home to bed, its only round the corner. DH out playing footie will 9 anyway, so might go then. You seem to have been on tablets for ages. Has it cleared up your infection?

Flower..have a lovley weekend  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

seems ages doesn't it?  I started them on the 11th and have to take for 2 weeks.....still have the odd twinge but nothing like it was I could hardly walk before I went to docs my womb felt sooo tender especially on the right side.  Thank god it has cleared up  

You just detoxing after Xmas or is this long term TTC giving up


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, hope everything goes ok over the weekend with your neice xxx


----------



## KerryB

Just Xmas detox, but will do it for as long as I can, I think it's helping my weight loss too. Not really missing it, its like chococlate if I don't have any I don't want any, if I have a little I want more!! DH has been really good too and has stopped drinking, although he was aloud a few jars last weekend on his lads night out, but was back on the wagon on Sunday.

Flower... 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

thank you hun think the sh it is gonna hit the fan as she has text me to say she isn't going home and I told her she has to face up to her dad....he has phoned me to say he is going round her boyf to sort things out if she doesn't come home  

Oh joy....and to think we are all trying so hard to have kids....I hope mine are all little darlings   yep I do hope to have a big family one day.......  

Kerry -Yeh reckon its helped me - I certainly feel less bloated and more healthy 
Byeee Flower


----------



## KerryB

Me too.

So want to go home. Might pack up about 4.00, DBB2 just rang to say they've just left Aberdeen so won't be back till 9ish. YAY


----------



## kim77

10mins left    

hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## KerryB

You too Kim


----------



## sarahstewart

am gonna try and sneak off early in a bit so Byeeeeeee 'talk'  Monday if not before  

Have a fab weekend all of you  

Kerry - are you getting ready to leave?


----------



## KerryB

Yes hun, I'm going soon too. Hope you manage to get some "me" time this weekend. And hope things work out with your neice and her dad.

Take care


----------



## sarahstewart

cheers hun - thanks for listening this week and sorry if I have been a bit me, me me.

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3

hi ladies

sarah stay strong honey you are being really brave, am so sorry honey

bev mintball sorry i missed your news am so happy for you, hope next 8/9 months go smoothly

binty making up is the best bit of arguing, hope you and dh work it out soon, it sounds like a very stressful time, good luck

hi kerry, sally star, kim, minxy, flower, jo west, martys girl, b3ndy, gossips, hope you are all well.

well i am on day 35 of 35 day cycle today been knicker checking all day, af will probably come tomorrow, but hope not. i have had a stabbing pain in left side since last night on and off now, had it sunday as well and had cramps all weeks so who knows whats going on. If af doesnt show tomorrow think i will test sunday morning. Last night got home from work and my initial appointment for private ivf is in, is for 10th feb so not to long to wait, not sure how long after that you have to wait for treatment, think its about 9 months.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

MAJOR YAWN!  

Well last nights tonight (or in my head tomorrow cause I have just finished a night shift fro, last night hism orning - does that make sense?!?!) and it'll be cd10 then and needing to get jiggy with it - hmmmmmm feel like I want to sleep for 10 years more than anything!

Where is everyone?

Hmmmmm does this post even make sense - sorry I am tired but trying to switch off enough to go to bed!


----------



## twiggy3

hi missnikki hope you have a good sleep, i know how it feels trying to get jiggy with it when you have been working a really long shift and are shattered, not nice. Godd luck honey, hope clomid works for you.

it is really quite on here at weekends, hope you are all having a nice time, will prob be having a long lie just now. I cant sleep 

well af didnt show yesterday  , i am not sure what to do was going to test this morning but chickened out  , i feel really excited and thought it is better to feel hopeful today than to find out is a bfn as am going to aunts for dinner tonight with brother and girlfriend and all my family know and are all excited about their news so will probably be baby talk all night, dh doesnt want to go but we better make the effort. I hope af doesnt show today will be difficult not to cry in front of everyone. I am working all week as well i think and start really early so not sure if i want to find out -ve before i go to work. It wont change it either way whether i test or not. I was all excited last night as hadnt showed and dh said not to get hopes up and if it hadnt showed by next weekend i should test  dont know do i live in hope or get shattered dreams or you never know may be positive, maybe. God this is torture sorry for going on am on constant knicker check  ^idiot

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## FoxyDebs

Have started on my first cycle of clomid, taking 50mg and found it made my cycle longer, had the blood tests done and they showed that i was only producing 2mmol of progesterone even after the clomid, so have been told by gp to increase my clomid to 100mg, but it took 3 weeks of me chasing them to tell me this.  Have not had a period for almost 8 weeks now, so did a test and it came back negative.  With me being a nurse I got onto computer at work and did some research and most of this pointed to that on my first cycle of clomid I should have been scanned regularly to see how things were going, has anyone else had regular scans, also not had any scans since they found i had PCOS and one of the scans showed a 4cm cyst on my right ovary and keep getting a lot of pain in my right side of abdomen, its prob psychological.  Go back to see gynae in feb so am going to mention this and take the research i have found and also ask about metformin n clomid


----------



## sarahstewart

Just thought I would pop and check on you all....MrsNikki did you expect me to be on-line that time of a sunday morning?     I did not get up until 11.30am lovely haven't had a good lie in for ages.......

Twiggy - please test I really hope you get a BFP hun sending lots of       your way

Been a quiet weekend....left my neice to it and haven't heard anything.....bit selfish but Ineeded time with DH

Talk tomorrow

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## gossips2

Twiggy...hows it going...when was af due? I am getting so excited for you.Can you wait until next weekend to test.Dh ...they just don't get it do they?!
Mrsnikki....try to get enough energy to get jggy...I know its hard as I am so miserable when I havent had enough sleep,but muster the enrgy...it might bring you whay you have been waiting for.
Sarah...lovely lie in...just what Sindays are for.I think you did the right thing to leave your neice and to let her deal with it.It is so important to put aside time to be with dh.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Morning - blimey I just saw my last message and the typos    blimey I was tired yesterday wasn't I  

I've finished nights - well for a few weeks any way - YAY - hmmmmm wish I could tell you whats been occurring in A&E this weekend but patient confidentiality n'all that stuff  - its been a mad one lets just say.

I have 5 days off now so can catch up with the housework and get jiggy with DH cd 10-18 - gotta work it so not too much pressure is put on DH though he knows its the time!

If this message doesn't make much sense I am sorry but just remember I have been up all night working so trying to calm down  - glass of wine being drunk as we speak -feels weird cause its 8am!  To me its 8pm though.  Hopefully not so many typos cause I am not as tired as yesterday!

Betcha all have that Monday morning feeling don't you - awwwwwwww (((((((((hugs))))))))))))) all round cause they aren't nice.  

Right I'll stop waffling now - bbl x


----------



## *Bev*

Hello ladies, 

Sorry not had time to read through the huge number of posts that have been written since Wednesday afternoon when I lost looked on here!!!  Blimey you lot can chat.  Apparently I have a very busy day at work - just waiting for DB to come in to get started.  Hope you are all well (well as well as can be expected on   pills).

Had some spotting on Wednesday and Thursday and have been at home ever since begging my little bean not to leave me, but it stopped on Thursday night and not seen anything of it since, so hopefully fingers crossed all is OK.  Having a scan on Friday (6w) to put my mind at rest.

Speak to you soon.

Bev xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

((((((BEV)))))))))) I am sure everything will be ok sweetie, so many women have spotting


----------



## b3ndy

hi there clomid chicks 

happy Monday morning to ya's - I wonder what this week has in store for us?!!

Bev - try to stay chilled hon - my cousin, who isn't much further on than you - had the same thing at 6 ish weeks - and it's now stopped - it's very common according to other posts I've seen on the site - all about bruising caused by bean 'settling in' so stay  

Nikki - make the most of those lie ins hon - get the energy levels back up for all that jiggy jiggy! (my dh is back home from skiing tomorrow night - cd 10 for us - but he sounded so tired on the phone last night me thinks he may fall asleep 'on the job'  )

how was everyone's weekend?

my good mate arrived Fri pm (got home from airport 11:30pm! dont know how I stayed awake driving round the M25) and we had a really nice weekend - not the usual rock and roll type we have when we get together - she was too tired (after a week with ill children and hubby) and I was knackered from the tabs.....and I decided not to drink either (GET ME!!) - didn't want to risk a bad met hangover. anyhow it was nice and chilled - saw Brokeback - good film - very deep and lots of lovely lush actors to drool over! and caught up on lots of celeb BB - MB should be arrested for crimes to lycra!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning lovelies  

How is everyone?

Don't mondays come round quick  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya

Flower - Monday's come round far too quick.......bet Sal is having a fab time  when is she back did she go for 1 week or 2 ?

B3ndy - any gossip in Essex?  My mate who lives in Chelmsford phoned me to say they are thinking of moving nearer to us that would be great!

MrsNikki - Enjoy your 5 days off hun you deserve it     @ drinking wine at 8am

Bev - good to hear from you hun - I am sure things will be fine let us know how your scan goes.

Twiggy - any news? 

Gossips - Hiya hun when is half term   

Kerry - did you have a good weekend?  I  had a good one very restrained and no alcohol....went out to friends for dinner on Saturday and DH got drunk god he is an   when drunk    

I had my haircut Saturday super short , I always have short hair BUT this is extreme....like it though....also spent some serious cash in designers at debenhams....mum had given me cash for birthday as she is away and I waxed it all plus more on 2 jackets, 2 tops and a pair of jeans.... 

 to Minxy, Binty, Denzy, Kim and anyone else I have missed


----------



## b3ndy

hi ya gals

no goss as yet my loves.

I was wondering about Sal too - think she's gone for one week - coz of dd being looked after by nana etc.

sounds like we both had a bit of a spend up on Sat - I bought a skirt in MOnsoon sale -down from £125 to £37 (bargain!) a pair of boots in sale and not so cheap jumper in Coast (naughty naughty) - dh will kill me when he gets back from skiiing - but i've 'hidden' the purchases in various drawers etc and will time their 'appearances'! so he's not too suspicious. 
I've spotted a lovely pair of shoes too - but will try to wait till birthday now!


----------



## b3ndy

btw flower - have you seen my post on dh's results? Minxy forwarded me a reply she'd sent to you on a similar topic

have you got any tips on how to work out dh's volume? am basically trying to work out how much he had - and if 40% of that is a good enuf result as am a bit worried about the number of 'defect' ones he had (though we've already been told he's 'fine')


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, I'll just have a look back at my question, I seem to remember something about the 2 results added together must make 50%, if you look at mine it was something like a + b ?


----------



## b3ndy

flower - thanks hon - minxy has replied - was a bit worried as my dh's results (a+b was just 40%) but as minxy says coz he 'produced' a lot, (99.5 mill) that 40% of that is ok

cheers anyway

S
xx


----------



## binty

Hi all,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Bev - try not to worry too much I've been told that it is quiet normal to spot @ 6 weeks.

Twiggy - you are right making up is the best bit     we had a long talk about the   pills and everything else and he has realised that I have been under a lot of pressure with him being out of work.  He has now decided that he is going to make me dinner every night so I don't have to worry when I get home from work 

Sarah - you were right to have some time this weekend for you & dh

Thought I was going to have a quiet day today but someone has just put a load of work on my desk  so will have to go

Catch up with you all at lunchtime.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

boo to work Binty!


----------



## sarahstewart

Yep Boo indeed to work....don't they know I just want to be on FF all day and get paid for it      

Hey who has been sending me   I have 201   thank you.....


----------



## b3ndy

mine have been eeked up too Sarah - someone's been busy!   

 and   to whoever it was 

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Glad you got sorted B3ndy


----------



## binty

Finished that pile of inputting but just got a call that some more will be with me this afternoon   just want to be on FF all day but looks like I will have to log on tonight to catch up with you all.

Still no sign of AF need wait till tomorrow then take Provera and the I will be able to get started again on the   pills but double dose this month.  Hope it works otherwise I will have to go in for op 

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Where's Kerry?


----------



## sarahstewart

I was just wondering the same.....she wasn't very well on Friday was she?  I hope she is OK


----------



## b3ndy

you guys just read my mind - was going to ask you the same thing - she said she felt like pap on Friday - so maybe she's off ill today? does she ever log on at home?

sending you lots of   if you are off poorly today Kerry!  

it is very QT on here today - is everyone ok? 

howz things with your neice SArah? 

you got lots of work today flower?

yuk to inputting binty - lets hope the afternoon flies by for you...is tomorrow the cut off point for taking provera then? it must be so   for you hon


----------



## binty

Yep tomorrows the day will have to test in the morning then start taking it. the wait for AF & start again with   pills but increased to 100mg.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies

Not been around much to chat...have been feeling bit down about everything...had a couple of drinks on Friday night as friends birthday then ended up phoning my mum & dad in NZ & crying down the phone to them  Yes I am 37 !!!    just been feeling a bit of a failure in not getting pg & having 2 mc's & 1 termination    & so many emotions towards IVF - scared & excited - but more scared at moment & worrying about the what if's. I know just being totally stupid but its really tough...Gareth trying to be as supportive as ever but who's supporting him...and really wish my parents were here with us. Anyway, spent the rest of the weekend moping around not doing much but have pulled myself together now & preparing a list of questions for consultant as we have an appt on Wednesday to ensure we start asap in April, maybe have to pay as well now...and also make sure I've got all the drugs etc ready...

Sorry for this being such a downer "me me me" post as I know there are others out there going through more than I am !! 
Thanks for listening though...

Good luck to everyone else
Take care
Natasha

PS no more drinking now as ovulated Sat/Sun so gonna be totally good this 2ww


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Natasha, sorry you have had a couple of difficult days, it doesn't get easier does it.  Good luck for your appt on Wednesday  

I bet Kerry is off sick as she was struggling to shift her chesty thing wasnt she.  Hopefully she is tucked up nice and warm in her bed   

Binty good luck hunny


----------



## b3ndy

minxy - sorry you're feeling so  ...but don't feel bad for that - you're normally the one propping us all up so your're bound to have some   times.

really hope the IVF road works for you - I know there are no guarantees with anything but here's hoping this year is yours!! 

sending you lots of   and  

S
xx


----------



## binty

Minxy,

Sorry you are feeling   it must be really hard for you with your family being in NZ.  Try to keep positive for your appt on Wednesday.  You are always there to support us and now its our turn to support you. 

Also fingers crossed for 2WW  

Binty


----------



## twiggy3

foxy debs i wasnt scanned / tested for first 9 months on clomid, only handed in a weekly urine sample that was it so no surprise there, hope you get on ok on 100mg.

hi sarah glad you are having some time to yourself unfortunately witch got me yesterday,thanks for asking, she was late and is more painful than ever I was up all last night in agony is like contractions and only got 1 hr sleep before comming to work am shattered. Also was nearly sick had a humungous blood clot had to run to toilet at work (sorry really tmi), is just not healthy. 

hi minxy sorry you are feeling down honey, hope you feel better soon, good luck for wed, i am sure this is your time . I am going through exactly the same as you honey, you are lucky if your starting in april i am going private and think waiting list is still 9 months up here, i am really nervous about it aswell. Let us know how you go wed.

binty/ b3ndy/ flower hope you are well.

hi to everyone else have to run lunch is over, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks so much for your support, its really appreciated 

Think it doesn't help when fed up with work too...I've been here for 7yrs & it seems a new clique has been formed so I rarely get asked out for lunch anymore (not sure what I've done to not be included anymore   )...sounds pathetic doesn't it but what with everything else it just gets on top of me sometimes...and yee haa, a coldsore has just sprung up...great !!  Have just booked tomorrow off work as so piste off with it...arrggghhh & then off Wednesday anyway cos of consultant appt...so breaks the week up ! Feel really guilty when I cry to my parents as its difficult for them too...they emigrated 5 yrs ago so not always easy !

Twiggy...so sorry hun that AF got you...she's a right b!tch  



N x


----------



## flowerpot

Nasty buggers Natasha, wish i could come down there and give them a good


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks  feel so silly really...I went out for lunch with a couple of them on Friday but only cos I invited them & bought them drinks...but then today, nothing...they've all gone out & I'm enjoying my peppermint tea & shapers bar at my desk & no-one bothered to pop round & ask me if I fancied joining them...takes me back to being bullied in the playground...God...gotta snap out of this morose feeling !!! Can't even go retail therapy cos dont get paid till Friday & skint after Xmas !!!


----------



## flowerpot

Oh get on line Natasha and use that plastic    I hate that I really do, it like being back in school  

Well we've all just waved one of our staff off who starts her one year maternity leave now carrying presents and cards from us all, a little voice inside of me just says when will it be my turn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Awww Flower...I'm sorry hun...it WILL happen for you   I'm sure my eyes literally turn green whenever I see a pg woman  ...strangely enough apart from close friend (who's mum to my god-daughter)...she's even asked me to be birthing partner when baby due in April, which I feel so privileged to be asked (said her DP would be useless if 1st time round was anything to go by !!  )


----------



## flowerpot

awww thats nice, but strange for you I'm sure.  bless you


----------



## sarahstewart

I know went into town on Saturday and everywhere I looked were newborn babies or heavily pregnant women   hence why I spent so much money....

Minxy - I am sorry you feel so down hunny   but we all know how you are feeling and feel free to do me,me, me posts you are always so upbeat and   but you are allowed to be  .  and I know what you mean girls were like that in my last job...I wish I was closer that I could   them for you.   sending you some  

Flower -   for you too.  

Twiggy -   to you too I really hoped it was your month...sending you some  

B3ndy, Binty et al


----------



## b3ndy

aw flower - that must have been difficult for you - if only we could just walk away from it all - but as ever we just stand there and put a brave face on don't we? 

I've been avoiding one of my friends who emailed me at the end of last year to tell me she was expecting number three - she emailed again today and I just had to come outright and tell her that the reason I'd kept my distance is that I find there are some days I simply don't want to be around pregnant women.

I reckoned if she doesn't like it then so be it - but for once I'm going to put myself and my feelings first - not once has she tried to see it from my point of view (despite knowing we haven't even got as far as number one yet)

Sarah - I felt like that about prams and babies while I was out with friend on Sat - she agreed too that wherever we turned there seemed to be a new mum - EVEN as we stepped out of the car once we arrived at the shops, there was a tiny bubba waiting to be put in her car seat!


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls, at least I won't have to sit next to her know listening to her talking to her bubba and moaning about her backache etc!  Unfortunately, next comes the visit into see us with new baby, think I'll make a quick escape that day.

Don't pregnant or new mums pop up everywhere! especially when you feel at your most lowest.  

hope Kerry is ok


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy my best friend who I have supported loads since she split from her BF has not been to see me since my m/c guess she couldn't cope with me not being the strong one and did not want to see me   times like this you find out who your real mates are and at the moment its you lot and DH  

Thanks ladies I love you loads  

Flower - don't blame you take a sickie that day  

Kerry - hope you are oK hunny bun


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, meant to say that I'm with you for putting yourself first.  I've done that recently, I am always the one that everyone relies on and I never said no to any of them but not anymore!!! xxx


----------



## b3ndy

God I can't believe that Sarah - hasn't that hurt you though? thing is your friendship will probably never ever be the same now coz you'll always remember the fact when you needed her the most she wasn't there for you.

I'd say i'm a very loyal mate but as soon as someone does something that shows a lack of 'mutual' support I learn not to make the effort the next time.

flower - like you I made the decision to make me and dh number one as it was wearing me out having to 'be there' for everyone else.


----------



## jowest30

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick hello as I have loads of work to do and travelling to Bristol tomorrow.  Haven't really had time to catch up with all your chatting.

Minxy, sorry to hear you are feeling    .  It must be really hard for both you and your parents being so far apart.  Sending you lots of     .  As for your colleagues well its their loss and we will make up for no lunches when we get together on 18th March.

Sarah/Flower, I know exactly what you mean.  I have a friend who is due (her 3rd) end of March, she knows how long we have been trying.  We went for lunch after she told me and she then sat there and told me all the other people she knows who are pregnant!!!  Having fallen 3 times, all on the 1st month of trying I don't think she fully understands how hard it is for people like us. I think unless you have been in our situation you will never understand how hard it is or how we feel.  We have to have our me, me , me bursts with each other and support each other because we are the only ones who really understand and know how each of us feels.   .

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok, Kerry missing you hope you are alright   

Jo

xx


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls,

aww minx they sound really nasty you are better than them honey dont let them get you down, just come on line and speak to us at lunch time. Keep us upto date with how your appointment goes.

sarah hows it going honey?

flower sorry you are feeling down as well, its true preg women are everywhere especially when you are feeling down, its hard not to let it get to you, i am sure it will be your turn soon honey.

hey bendy / jowesthows u?

better go am only on a quick break, feel terrible  (still got contractions, want an epidural ) am going to leave early today i think, put my feet up in front of tv and feel sorry for myself.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Suzie

new home this way

you lot can chat  and thats no bad thing 

xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46589.new.html#new


----------

